#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Человечество стало ближе к хищникам

## Aion

> Человечество стало ближе к хищникам
> 
> 
> Человечество, по оценкам экологов из Франции, стало ближе к хищникам: доля мяса в рационе людей возросла. Произошло это за счет экономического роста в ряде стран. Подробности приводит NatureNews со ссылкой на статью исследователей в журнале Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.
> 
> Экологи из нескольких научных центров Франции проанализировали положение человечества на трофической шкале. Эта шкала показывает то, сколько в среднем стадий проходит от первичного источника энергии до потребителя. Растения на ней характеризуются значением 1: они непосредственно усваивают энергию солнечного света. Максимальный, равный 5,5, трофический показатель у косаток и белых медведей: эти хищники стоят на вершине пищевой пирамиды и способны поедать других хищников. Для человечества в настоящее время показатель равен 2,21.
> 
> По мнению авторов исследования, в среднем по миру люди занимают на пищевой пирамиде положение, примерно равное положению перуанского анчоуса, одной из наиболее многочисленных рыб на Земле. Отличие человека в том, что его самого никто не ест, и в том, что его трофический уровень медленно повышается в последние годы. Так, по оценкам экологов, в1960-х годах он оставался на отметке 2,15. В развитых странах трофический уровень равен примерно 2,3.
> 
> Экологи проанализировали рационы жителей 176 стран и собрали статистическую информацию с 1961 по 2009 год. Это позволило обнаружить две закономерности. Во-первых, между трофическим уровнем и благосостоянием нет прямой связи: в сравнительно небогатой Монголии мясо и молоко традиционно занимают важное место в рационе жителей. Во-вторых, на глобальном уровне, если провести усреднение по многим странам, такая корреляция все же есть. Именно она ответственна за возрастание среднего трофического показателя, так как в развитых странах он не менялся с начала проанализированного периода, а в Китае и Индии вырос с 2,05 до 2,17.



Трофический показатель в разных странах
Карта: Bonhommeau, S. et al. Proc. Natl Acad. Sci. USA

----------

Vladiimir (03.12.2013), Балдинг (25.02.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.01.2014)

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

Мне кажется, чем северней живет человек, тем больше у него потребность в животном белке. Я ем мясо, живу в Сибири. По возможности, стараюсь есть менее разумных братьев наших меньших. Возможно жил бы в теплой стране совсем бы отказался от мяса.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (17.01.2015), ПавелПас (21.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2013)

----------


## Aion

Да, есть такая зависимость: 


> Следует отметить, что исторически рацион народов мира складывался в зависимости от географической широты (а значит и климатических условий) их обитания. Чем ближе к экватору, тем большую часть рациона занимали овощи и фрукты, тем меньше и реже употреблялось мясо. По мере удаления от тропических широт, мясная пища занимает все большее место в меню человека и полностью вытесняет из него растительную пищу в районах Крайнего Севера, коренные жители которого никогда ни ели (и сейчас не едят) растительной пищи. Религии, регламентирующие употребление мясной пищи, также возникали и развивались у тех или иных народов в зависимости от климатических условий местности, в которой они проживали, и хороши для определенного народа в определенном климатическом поясе. Поэтому «чужие» религиозные догмы «экспорту» подлежат в крайне ограниченном количестве. Невозможно представить себе эскимоса кришнаитом - на этом рационе он долго не проживет. 
> 
> Вегетарианцы ли мы?

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Балдинг (25.02.2019), Кеин (20.01.2015)

----------


## Кронус

> Человечество стало ближе к хищникам


Увы и не только в пище, но и духовно. Именно поэтому объясняется такая бешеная популярность сериалов про вампиров, оборотней и тд. При том всё чаще эти жестокие мифологические хищники канибалы не редко предстают в фильмах в образах вполне положительных героев. :Cool:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2013), Антончик (04.12.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

В природе все друг друга едят. И ничего в этом страшного, просто белковая жизнь так устроена. При этом не считаю, что коза более духовна, чем волк или собака. )
Фагоциты в нашем организме едят болезнетворных бактерий. Но это же не значит, что фагоциты плохие, а бактерии хорошие.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2016), Паня (06.12.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> В природе все друг друга едят. И ничего в этом страшного, просто белковая жизнь так устроена. При этом не считаю, что коза более духовна, чем волк или собака. )
> Фагоциты в нашем организме едят болезнетворных бактерий. Но это же не значит, что фагоциты плохие, а бактерии хорошие.


Из этого никак не следует то, что нужно брать с них пример ) Это просто констатация факта, а не идеал для достижения.




> Мне кажется, чем северней живет человек, тем больше у него потребность в животном белке. Я ем мясо, живу в Сибири. По возможности, стараюсь есть менее разумных братьев наших меньших. Возможно жил бы в теплой стране совсем бы отказался от мяса.


А как насчёт навернуть большую тарелочку тушёной красной фасоли с перчиком, луком, укропом и лавровым листом, со сметанкой? ) Неужели не хватит насытиться для "северности питания"? )))))
Ну шоколадкой там на десерт заесть, накрайняк. Бутерброд с маслом и сыром, курага с изюмом, с орехами какими, с мёдом... )))))

----------

Юльяна (04.12.2013)

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

> А как насчёт навернуть большую тарелочку тушёной красной фасоли с перчиком, луком, укропом и лавровым листом, со сметанкой? ) Неужели не хватит насытиться для "северности питания"? )))))
> Ну шоколадкой там на десерт заесть, накрайняк. Бутерброд с маслом и сыром, курага с изюмом, с орехами какими, с мёдом... )))))


Когда много работаешь физически, да на морозе. Очень важно что бы организм быстро востанавливался. Животный белок, ( в особенности белое куринное мясо) легко усваивается организмом в отличии от бобовых. К примеру, если чукчи перестанут есть мясо и рыбу - они, кеды в угол чума поставят. А инудсы в жарком климате, могут прекрасно себя чувствовать, питаясь лишь рисом и фруктами.

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

> В природе все друг друга едят. И ничего в этом страшного, просто белковая жизнь так устроена. При этом не считаю, что коза более духовна, чем волк или собака. )
> Фагоциты в нашем организме едят болезнетворных бактерий. Но это же не значит, что фагоциты плохие, а бактерии хорошие.


Под менее разумными я имел ввиду что стараюсь не есть млекопитающих, Меньше есть говядины и свинины, в среднем количестве- мясо птиц, и больше всего белка получать от рыб и морских гадов, по типу кальмаров, которые с моей точки зрения, менее разумны чем коровы и лошади)

----------


## Шавырин

> Меньше есть говядины и свинины, в среднем количестве- мясо птиц, и больше всего белка получать от рыб и морских гадов, по типу кальмаров, которые с моей точки зрения, менее разумны чем коровы и лошади)


Пауль бы не одобрил  :Frown: http://http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/...C%E8%ED%EE%E3)

----------

Aion (04.12.2013), Alex (04.12.2013), Алик (04.12.2013), Бертран Рододендронов (04.12.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Когда много работаешь физически, да на морозе. Очень важно что бы организм быстро востанавливался. Животный белок, ( в особенности белое куринное мясо) легко усваивается организмом в отличии от бобовых. К примеру, если чукчи перестанут есть мясо и рыбу - они, кеды в угол чума поставят. А инудсы в жарком климате, могут прекрасно себя чувствовать, питаясь лишь рисом и фруктами.


Я почему-то думаю, что бобовые и обычная растительная пища в целом усваивается и переваривется быстрее и легче, чем мясо.
Мне казалось, что аргументы на счёт пользы мяса в морозном климате - как раз в его большей "тяжёлости". Типа для севера растительное - слишком лёгкая пища. Как-то так.

Поэтому утверждение о том, что мясо более лёгкая пища чем варёная/тушёная фасоль или какие-нибудь орехи, изюмы и т.д - весьма странное.




> Под менее разумными я имел ввиду что стараюсь не есть млекопитающих, Меньше есть говядины и свинины, в среднем количестве- мясо птиц, и больше всего белка получать от рыб и морских гадов, по типу кальмаров, которые с моей точки зрения, менее разумны чем коровы и лошади)


Если говорить с точки зрения выбора между мясом, птицей и рыбой, то я бы конечно предпочёл морскую рыбу.
Она и легче (не в плане массы, а в плане "более лёгкая пища") чем обычное мясо (типа говядины, баранины, свинины и т.д.), меньше вредного и существенно больше всяких полезных элементов (типа рыбьего жира, фосфора и прочего). При том что цена морской рыбы за килограмм - ниже, чем у мяса.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Полагаю, что хищник - это тот, кто самолично охотится и убивает, а не то, кто больше мяса ест.

А вот, что при повышении благосостояния люди могут себе позволить мясо, обычно дорогое по сравнению с другими повседневными продуктами питания, это да. Так что натура мясоеда у многих внутри спала до лучших финансовых времен :Smilie:

----------

Алик (06.12.2013)

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

Белок животного происхождения, наиболее похож по аминокислотному составу к человеческому белку чем растительные. Этот белок быстрее усваивается чем растительный. Растительные белки содержат в себе очень много клетчатки, которая мешает усвоению белка.

Мясо (свинина, говядина, баранина, курятина) хороший источник белка, но есть один минус, оно (мясо) долго переваривается желудком до 5 часов. 

Рыбы белок усваивается намного быстрей примерно 1,5 часа, белок хорош и похож по аминокислотному составу, также рыба дешевле от мяса животных и в ней много полезных веществ йод, фосфор, витамины и другое.

Кроме того животные белки усваиваются организмом на 60-90%, а растительные тока на 10-30%.

----------


## Ануруддха

Бертран, пожалуйста, не транслируйте сюда мифы. 

Для начала забейте животное, разделайте его, съешьте его сырым, переварите и потом расскажите по легкую усвояемость.

----------

Антончик (05.12.2013), Аньезка (05.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.12.2013), Кайто Накамура (06.12.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Бертран, пожалуйста, не транслируйте сюда мифы. 
> 
> Для начала забейте животное, разделайте его, съешьте его сырым, переварите и потом расскажите по легкую усвояемость.


Почему же сырым?

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

> Бертран, пожалуйста, не транслируйте сюда мифы.


Что по вашему является мифом? 




> Для начала забейте животное, разделайте его, съешьте его сырым, переварите и потом расскажите по легкую усвояемость. [/COLOR]


Лично не забивал, но конскую тушу своими руками разделывал. А кто говорит о том что мясо нужно есть сырм? Сырое мясо очень плохо усваивается, а термически обработанное, ( в особенности мясо птицы) очень хорошо. Так же как и термически обработанные яйца, усваиваются гораздо лучше чем сырые.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Тезис "человечество стало ближе к хищникам" будет непротиворечив тогда, когда у всех людей укоротится кишечный тракт, изменится состав постоянно присутствующих в кишечнике микроорганизмов, и строение зубов станет ближе к хищникам. Без этого тезис всего лишь говорит о нюансах в обществе потребления, в которых слово "хищник" вообще лишнее. 

А так - человек как был всеядным видом со склонностью к падалеядству (т.е. - более лёгкому для усвоения мясу, разложенному химически или термически), так и остался.

Что не отменяет высокую пищевую ценность мяса и универсальность его, в отличие от растительных культур. Однако в современном обществе необходимость в мясной пище куда как меньше, чем раньше - а если вспомнить о перепроизводстве пищи (не только мясной), то можно задуматься хотя бы об умеренности и этических оснований. Вот как грянут экономические потрясения или войны - тогда все будут есть наличный тушняк без вопросов, но когда есть выбор и возможность задуматсья - то каждый сам решает о последствиях своего рациона для себя и окружающей среды.

----------

Алик (06.12.2013), Антончик (05.12.2013), Ануруддха (04.12.2013), Аньезка (05.12.2013), Кайто Накамура (06.12.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Если мясо так свойственно и _необходимо_ организму то он, организм, должен уметь усваивать этот продукт в его естественном виде. А то вы его сравниваете с клетчаткой которая в принципе не переваривается организмом.

Мясо переваривается 3-4 часа, фрукты 20-40 мин, овощи 20-50 мин.

----------

Джон Доу (17.01.2015), Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016), Надежда Хабичевская (15.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> А так - человек как был всеядным со склонностью к падалеядству (т.е. - более лёгкому для усвоения мясу, разложенному химически или термически), так и остался.


Склонность, несомненно, была, более того, по Поршневу падаль - исходное меню Хомо Сапиенс. Однако, не каждому это нынче нравится. Засолил на днях рыбу, а на второй день вдруг вспомнил, что забыл убрать её в холодильник. Понюхал, и нифига чота не захотелось дегустировать...  :EEK!:

----------


## Аурум

> Если мясо так свойственно и _необходимо_ организму то он, организм, должен уметь усваивать этот продукт в его естественном виде. А то вы его сравниваете с клетчаткой которая в принципе не переваривается организмом.
> 
> Мясо переваривается 3-4 часа, фрукты 20-40 мин, овощи 20-50 мин.


Т.е., вы за сыроедение-фрукторианство?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Склонность, несомненно, была, более того, по Поршневу падаль - исходное меню Хомо Сапиенс. Однако, не каждому это нынче нравится. Засолил на днях рыбу, а на второй день вдруг вспомнил, что забыл убрать её в холодильник. Понюхал, и нифига чота не захотелось дегустировать...


Мои предки кушали аналоги копальхема, например) 
Общеизвестный факт, что народы севера с детства приучают детей именно к тухлому мясу (давая им соски из подтухшего мяса), чтобы организм вырабатывал стойкость к кадаверину и прочим трупым ядам. Зато наверное потом можно выживать по всем заветам палеоантропов!) 

Лично у меня даже тушёнка вызывает паранойю)

----------

Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Мои предки кушали аналоги копальхема, например) 
> Общеизвестный факт, что народы севера с детства приучают детей именно к тухлому мясу (давая им соски из подтухшего мяса), чтобы организм вырабатывал стойкость к кадаверину и прочим трупым ядам. Зато наверное потом можно выживать по всем заветам палеоантропов!) 
> 
> Лично у меня даже тушёнка вызывает паранойю)


В исландии едят хакарл (гнилое мясо акулы).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В исландии едят хакарл (гнилое мясо акулы).


Только готовятся к такой диете с детства. 
Шведские аналоги в виде сюрстрёмминга (гнилая сельдь) и гравлакса (гнилой лосось) менее опасны, но не менее трудно заставить себя их съесть.

А также забыл как называются среднеазиатские суслики, гнилые в норе, приправленные степными травами-припавами.

----------


## Аурум

Кстати, то, что усвояемость животного белка у человека выше, чем усвояемость растительного белка - научный факт. В любой книге о питании данные есть.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, то, что усвояемость животного белка у человека выше, чем растительного белка - научный факт. В любой книге о питании данные есть.


Речь о белке, но не о целом продукте) Если бы мы питались сферическими белками, выделенными из мяса и растений - это одно дело. Но чтобы получить животный белок - надо сначала это мясо _переварить_. Что и приводит к различным спекуляциям, как с одной стороны, так и с другой.

----------


## Аурум

> Только готовятся к такой диете с детства. 
> Шведские аналоги в виде сюрстрёмминга (гнилая сельдь) и гравлакса (гнилой лосось) менее опасны, но не менее трудно заставить себя их съесть.
> 
> А также забыл как называются среднеазиатские суслики, гнилые в норе, приправленные степными травами-припавами.


Почти все северные народы имеют специфические блюда из разложившихся животных. Специфика питания обусловлена условиями.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Почти все северные народы имеют специфические блюда из разложившихся животных. Специфика питания обусловлена условиями.


 И я про то же. Я бы даже сказал - почти все кочевые народы имеют специфические блюда из разложившихся животных, и именно в этом они похожи на наших предков. Осёдлые же народы нашли много альтернатив, как разложить мясо менее опасными для организма способами и быть всеядными не просто со склонностью к падалеедению, а всеядными со склонностью к гламурному падалеедению  :Wink:

----------

Ануруддха (04.12.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Речь о белке, но не о целом продукте) Если бы мы питались сферическими белками, выделенными из мяса и растений - это одно дело. Но чтобы получить животный белок - надо сначала это мясо _переварить_. Что и приводит к различным спекуляциям, как с одной стороны, так и с другой.


"Переваривать" и "усваивать" - разные понятия, да. Нечто может перевариваться долго, зато усваиваться лучше. И наоборот.

----------


## Нико

> Лично у меня даже тушёнка вызывает паранойю)


Я не знаю, вег вы или не вег, но, если не вег, и если бы вы пожили в Индии (Дхарамсале) несколько лет, тушёнка вместо паранойи вызывала бы у вас эйфорию))))).

----------


## Аурум

> И я про то же. Я бы даже сказал - почти все кочевые народы имеют специфические блюда из разложившихся животных, и именно в этом они похожи на наших предков. Осёдлые же народы нашли много альтернатив, как разложить мясо менее опасными для организма способами и быть всеядными не просто со склонностью к падалеедению, а всеядными со склонностью к гламурному падалеедению


Про кочевых, вот, не слышал чтобы блюда делали из разложившихся животных.

----------


## Аурум

> Я не знаю, вег вы или не вег, но, если не вег, и если бы вы пожили в Индии (Дхарамсале) несколько лет, тушёнка вместо паранойи вызывала бы у вас эйфорию))))).


Курицы уже не хватает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я не знаю, вег вы или не вег, но, если не вег, и если бы вы пожили в Индии (Дхарамсале) несколько лет, тушёнка вместо паранойи вызывала бы у вас эйфорию))))).


Был вегом три года, сейчас изредко употребляю мясо (когда девушка готовит суп какой-нибудь) и уж точно воздерживаюсь от него в соответствующие лунные дни. 

А тушёнка мне не нравится, хотя тушёную конину принести на цог в провокативных целях всегда приятно. Однако, могу отметить, что вегетарианская диета действительно приятней для организма - возможно, это чисто индивидуальные особенности, некоторые и с моносыроедством себя нормально чувствуют, а некоторым любой отказ от гламурного падалеедения сразу бьёт по здоровью.

Кстати, насчёт тезиса:




> Да, есть такая зависимость: "мясная пища занимает все большее место в меню человека и полностью вытесняет из него растительную пищу в районах Крайнего Севера, коренные жители которого никогда ни ели (и сейчас не едят) растительной пищи"


в регионах Крайнего Севера коренные жители ВСЕГДА едят всё растительное, что там только есть - грибы и ягоды, а иногда - и лишайники, коих в тундре всегда предостаточно. Ягодно-грибной урожай в тундре очень велик.

----------

Aion (04.12.2013), Антончик (05.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не знаю, вег вы или не вег, но, если не вег, и если бы вы пожили в Индии (Дхарамсале) несколько лет, тушёнка вместо паранойи вызывала бы у вас эйфорию))))).


В следующий раз будем везти тебе эйфорию :Smilie: 

Мне пришлось тут научиться сырое карпаччо есть. И мясо вообще в Италии не прожаривается - почти все жрут с кровью, а стоит оно 30 евро кг - призадумаешься - не на бобы ли перейти......Не знаю, как оно мной усваивается, но вкусное, а тибетский доктор говорит - ничего консервированного, вяленого и мне мясо надо. 

Вообще пищевые стереотипы с детства, - практически непреодолимая вещь....

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

> Если мясо так свойственно и _необходимо_ организму то он, организм, должен уметь усваивать этот продукт в его естественном виде. А то вы его сравниваете с клетчаткой которая в принципе не переваривается организмом.


*Валерий*, вы возможно в курсе, что человек стал эволюционировать от части потому, что стал употреблять в пищу термически обработанное мясо, белок которого усваивается гораздо лучше чем белок  мяса сырого. Обезьяны же, продолжают кушать исключительно растительную пищу и остаются на той же эволюционной ступени, на которой находились всегда. 




> Мясо переваривается 3-4 часа, фрукты 20-40 мин, овощи 20-50 мин.


*Валерий*, давайте мухи отдельно, а котлеты отдельно. Какое мясо? Какие овощи? Какие фрукты? 50г отварной курицы переварится организмом быстрее чем 50г бововых. Это факт. Не зря людей с больным желудочно кишечным трактом, кормят куриными бульонами и не жирным отварным мясом.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не зря людей с больным желудочно кишечным трактом, кормят куриными бульонами и не жирным отварным мясом.


А что, бульон у нас состоит из мяса?) Я думал, что это навар из мяса)

----------


## Нико

> В следующий раз будем везти тебе эйфорию
> 
> Мне пришлось тут научиться сырое карпаччо есть. И мясо вообще в Италии не прожаривается - почти все жрут с кровью, а стоит оно 30 евро кг - призадумаешься - не на бобы ли перейти......Не знаю, как оно мной усваивается, но вкусное, а тибетский доктор говорит - ничего консервированного, вяленого и мне мясо надо. 
> 
> Вообще пищевые стереотипы с детства, - практически непреодолимая вещь....


Да, везите мне эйфорию, плиз.... Кстати, ягод тут тоже нет. Одни бананы(. Но они сытные и помогают от поносов)))). И про бифштекс..... В Женеве когда была, в такой суперский итальянский ресторан один попала, там такой приготовили, что просто объедение :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Без крови. Ведь это дело вкуса, надо просто попросить чуть больше прожарить.

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

> А что, бульон у нас состоит из мяса?) Я думал, что это навар из мяса)


Нет, не из мяса) Вы правильно думаете) Мясокостные бульоны очень питательны) А еще конская тушенка, но не будем об этом)

----------


## Нико

> Курицы уже не хватает?


К сожалению, не хватает. Как сказал мне один чел (не про еду): "Каждый день рис с чечевицей надоедает". )))))))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Внезапно релейтед картинка из френдленты (хоть и полуоффтоп):



И это не про преимущества вегетарианства над адскими падалеедами, а вот:




> Мука за объедение: сверху девушка ест яблоко(прижизненный грех чревоугодия), внизу (загробная кара) два беса в пасти ада жарят ее на вертеле, стегая прутьями, а третий разводит мехами огонь. Женщина испражняется, как будто извергая из себя все, съеденное при жизни. Надпись в центре: "Где пространное питание?"
> 
> Из старообрядческого Сборника ХVIII в.


Резюмируя - человечество стало ближе к хищникам если только исключительно в контексте словосочетания "_хищническое поведение_". Меньше чревоугодствуйте, вне зависимости от того, какая у вас диета, меньше занимайтесь элитным потреблением - и может это на что-нибудь повлияет, хотя бы исключительно для вас.  :Wink:

----------

Kit (16.01.2014), Кронус (04.12.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> *Валерий*, давайте мухи отдельно, а котлеты отдельно. Какое мясо? Какие овощи? Какие фрукты? 50г отварной курицы переварится организмом быстрее чем 50г бововых. Это факт. Не зря людей с больным желудочно кишечным трактом, кормят куриными бульонами и не жирным отварным мясом.


Бобовые перевариваются 90 мин, курица 90-120 мин, говядина 3-4 часа. А больных людей травят бульоном потому что в обществе бытует стереотип о том, человеку ну просто крайне необходимо мясо, а больной мясо уже переварить не в состоянии.

----------

Kit (16.01.2014), Джон Доу (17.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Бобовые перевариваются 90 мин, курица 90-120 мин, говядина 3-4 часа. А больных людей травят бульоном потому что в обществе бытует стереотип о том, человеку ну просто крайне необходимо мясо, а больной мясо уже переварить не в состоянии.


Смотря каким больным. И вообще, нужно прислушиваться к потребностям своего организма. Если хочется мясного бульона -- надо его сварить. Кстати, один старенький врач из Бурятии очень рекомендовал варить бульон из говядины, но недолго, минут 15-20. Говорил, что это самое полезное. Пробовала, эффект был хороший.

А вот бобовые всякие на меня плохо влияют почему-то.

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

> Бобовые перевариваются 90 мин, курица 90-120 мин, говядина 3-4 часа.


Вы когда данные приводите вы на какие сведения опираетесь ? 



> А больных людей травят бульоном потому что в обществе бытует стереотип о том, человеку ну просто крайне необходимо мясо, а больной мясо уже переварить не в состоянии.


Ага, а во всех бедах России виновато массонское ложе) Вы либо прикалываетесь, либо тут уже диагноз)

----------


## Антончик

> Белок животного происхождения, наиболее похож по аминокислотному составу к человеческому белку чем растительные.


Разузнайте про "кедровые орехи".




> Вообще пищевые стереотипы с детства, - практически непреодолимая вещь....


Практика показывает, что несколько месяцев или в худшем случае лет - и стереотипы можно перекрутить в любую сторону, хотя я предпочитаю прислушиваться к организму...




> *Валерий*, вы возможно в курсе, что человек стал эволюционировать от части потому, что стал употреблять в пищу термически обработанное мясо, белок которого усваивается гораздо лучше чем белок  мяса сырого. Обезьяны же, продолжают кушать исключительно растительную пищу и остаются на той же эволюционной ступени, на которой находились всегда.


вообще, есть множество живых организмов, котрые питаются растительной пищей, и так же есть множество таких, которые питаются животной. И они все видимо стоят ниже человека эволюционно. Поэтому вопрос "на кого ровняться" в данном случае неактуален немного.




> Не зря людей с больным желудочно кишечным трактом, кормят куриными бульонами и не жирным отварным мясом.


Насколько я знаю, при разных болезнях ЖКТ диеты разные. Вы слышали что-то вроде "стол номер пять, стол номер три, стол номер ещё-какой-нибудь"?




> Вы когда данные приводите вы на какие сведения опираетесь ?


А вы?

----------

Джон Доу (18.01.2015)

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

> хотя я предпочитаю прислушиваться к организму...


И это замечательно. Если бы каждый брал с вас пример, в мире было бы гораздо больше здоровых людей.

----------


## Кронус

Не помню где читал. Что если всё человечество перейдёт на вегетарианство то это приведёт к экологической катастрофе человечество. Потому что для обеспечения всех людей растительной пищей нужно будет многократно увеличить пахотные земли. А это приведёт к массовой вырубке лесов, в приграничных с пустынями областях из-за распашки земель начнётся сильный рост пустынь. Вообщем вырубка лесов и рост пустынь приведёт к массовой гибели животных, к усилению парникового эффекта и к необратимому изменению климата, что в последствии приведёт к глобальной катастрофе. :Embarrassment: 
Как вы думаете такой сценарий реален или это всё туфта? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

> Не помню где читал. Что если всё человечество перейдёт на вегетарианство то это приведёт к экологической катастрофе человечество. Потому что для обеспечения всех людей растительной пищей нужно будет многократно увеличить пахотные земли. А это приведёт к массовой вырубке лесов, в приграничных с пустынями областях из-за распашки земель начнётся сильный рост пустынь. Вообщем вырубка лесов и рост пустынь приведёт к массовой гибели животных, к усилению парникового эффекта и к необратимому изменению климата, что в последствии приведёт к глобальной катастрофе.
> Как вы думаете такой сценарий реален или это всё туфта?

----------

Алик (06.12.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016), Кронус (05.12.2013), ПавелПас (21.01.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Как вы думаете такой сценарий реален или это всё туфта?


Есть противоположная точка зрения: Ученые считают, что переход на вегетарианство сможет спасти людей от массового голода в 2050 году.  :Smilie:

----------

Джон Доу (18.01.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Не помню где читал. Что если всё человечество перейдёт на вегетарианство то это приведёт к экологической катастрофе человечество. Потому что для обеспечения всех людей растительной пищей нужно будет многократно увеличить пахотные земли. А это приведёт к массовой вырубке лесов, в приграничных с пустынями областях из-за распашки земель начнётся сильный рост пустынь. Вообщем вырубка лесов и рост пустынь приведёт к массовой гибели животных, к усилению парникового эффекта и к необратимому изменению климата, что в последствии приведёт к глобальной катастрофе.
> Как вы думаете такой сценарий реален или это всё туфта?


А животных чем кормят по вашему? Они же не воздухом питаются, а растениями. Просто растений непосредственно для человека нужно выращивать меньше, чем если снчачла ими кормить животных, а потом питаться этими животными...
Пищевая приамида, экология за какой-нибудь восьмой класс...

----------

Kit (16.01.2014), Кайто Накамура (06.12.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Не помню где читал. Что если всё человечество перейдёт на вегетарианство то это приведёт к экологической катастрофе человечество. Потому что для обеспечения всех людей растительной пищей нужно будет многократно увеличить пахотные земли. А это приведёт к массовой вырубке лесов, в приграничных с пустынями областях из-за распашки земель начнётся сильный рост пустынь. Вообщем вырубка лесов и рост пустынь приведёт к массовой гибели животных, к усилению парникового эффекта и к необратимому изменению климата, что в последствии приведёт к глобальной катастрофе.
> Как вы думаете такой сценарий реален или это всё туфта?


о да это полная туфта  :Smilie:  в реальности всё наоборот, это от мяса большая часть экологических бедствий но они это не понимают, отупели вот и не понимают, сами же себе делают хуже, ну и ладно  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алик

Можно есть вареную колбасу. В ней уже давно мяса нет  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (10.12.2013), Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Можно есть вареную колбасу. В ней уже давно мяса нет


Есть. Шкуры, жир, пятачки  :Smilie:

----------

Джон Доу (18.01.2015), Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Есть. Шкуры, жир, пятачки


Вкуснотища  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (10.12.2013)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

Я слышала теорию, что отказавшись от мяса, организм через некоторое время начинает утилизировать "бракованные клетки". Т.е. если не поступают белки извне, начинают уничтожаться белки изнутри. А если вы слишком усердствуете в поедании мяса - это приводит к накоплению ненужного белка. И Появлению большого числа "неправильных клеток". Может я не совсем по-научному описала.) Еще один довод, чтобы ограничивать себя в мясоедстве.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Мне кажется, чем северней живет человек, тем больше у него потребность в животном белке. Я ем мясо, живу в Сибири. По возможности, стараюсь есть менее разумных братьев наших меньших. Возможно жил бы в теплой стране совсем бы отказался от мяса.


В теплой стране, например у нас в солнечной Киргизии, практически нельзя найти кафе без мясных блюд. Или найдете одно - греческий салат. И все!  :Smilie: )) Впечатление такое, что мясо в Азии едят еще больше, чем в России. График показывает это же.

----------

Kit (16.01.2014)

----------


## Рюдзи

> А что, бульон у нас состоит из мяса?) Я думал, что это навар из мяса)


Трупная вытяжка  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (15.01.2014), Джон Доу (18.01.2015), Надежда Хабичевская (16.01.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> А что, бульон у нас состоит из мяса?) Я думал, что это навар из мяса)


Да, это навар, содержащий весь набор вреднейших веществ, выходящих в воду из мяс-костей-хрящей-сухожилий, в птичьем случае ещё и кож, и подхвостных органов.
По практическим наработкам Елены Сергеевны Ващиленко, с которой повезло в начале 90х сотрудничать, которая 1912г.р., которая всю войну до 45-го прошла врачом-травматологом, и кроме травматологии была подпольным гомеопатом и фитотерапевтом, -
употребление любых мясных отваров, а также подобных блюд, содержащих желатины, пектины, индолы, скатолы и прочую подобного рода вредоносную смесь, - достоверно замедляет и ухудшает срастание переломов костей и восстановление других повреждённых структур опорно-двигательной системы организма. Кроме того, эти вещества дурно действуют на печень и забивают почечную ткань образующимися там комплексами. И главное, о чём она твердила всем больным: быстро усугубляют прогрессирование остеохондроза у тех лиц, которые ввиду болезни временно оставили ту физическую нагрузку, которая стала для этого остеохондроза почвой и причиной (самые ужасные случаи остеохондроза чаще оказываются у грузчиков... и у бывших балерин тоже).
Наоборот, улучшает и ускоряет заживление переломов растёртая в порошок скорлупа варёных куриных яиц (ввиду риска сальмонеллёза Е.С.Ващиленко советовала варить яйцо перед снятием такой скорлупы 20 минут, но её больные всё равно дома это делали не совсем по инструкции))
Это практически.

----------


## Алик

> Да, это навар, содержащий весь набор вреднейших веществ, выходящих в воду из мяс-костей-хрящей-сухожилий, в птичьем случае ещё и кож, и подхвостных органов.
> По практическим наработкам Елены Сергеевны Ващиленко, с которой повезло в начале 90х сотрудничать, которая 1912г.р., которая всю войну до 45-го прошла врачом-травматологом, и кроме травматологии была подпольным гомеопатом и фитотерапевтом, -
> употребление любых мясных отваров, а также подобных блюд, содержащих желатины, пектины, индолы, скатолы и прочую подобного рода вредоносную смесь, - достоверно замедляет и ухудшает срастание переломов костей и восстановление других повреждённых структур опорно-двигательной системы организма. Кроме того, эти вещества дурно действуют на печень и забивают почечную ткань образующимися там комплексами. И главное, о чём она твердила всем больным: быстро усугубляют прогрессирование остеохондроза у тех лиц, которые ввиду болезни временно оставили ту физическую нагрузку, которая стала для этого остеохондроза почвой и причиной (самые ужасные случаи остеохондроза чаще оказываются у грузчиков... и у бывших балерин тоже).
> Наоборот, улучшает и ускоряет заживление переломов растёртая в порошок скорлупа варёных куриных яиц (ввиду риска сальмонеллёза Е.С.Ващиленко советовала варить яйцо перед снятием такой скорлупы 20 минут, но её больные всё равно дома это делали не совсем по инструкции))
> Это практически.


У знакомого был сложный перелом, так ему врач советовал высушивать рыбные кости, молоть в кофемолке и добавлять в еду по чайной ложке три раза в день. А яичная скорлупа имеет неприятный запах, он ее тоже пробовал, но не смог принимать  из-за запаха.

----------


## Ашвария

> У знакомого был сложный перелом, так ему врач советовал высушивать рыбные кости, молоть в кофемолке и добавлять в еду по чайной ложке три раза в день. А яичная скорлупа имеет неприятный запах, он ее тоже пробовал, но не смог принимать  из-за запаха.


Скорлупу тоже очищают от внутренней плёнки (где отделяется), тогда сушат, мелят на кофемолке или в такой для специй мельнице, а потом добавляют в жирную пищу, например удобно на бутерброд с маслом и зеленью, тогда вкус забивается пряным овощем. Некоторые в суп добавляют, но я такой суп не понимаю, если честно.

----------

Алик (17.01.2014)

----------


## Антончик

Кальций если что можно получать из молока, сметаны и т.д. Необязательно из молотой скорлупы или костей )

----------


## Алик

> Кальций если что можно получать из молока, сметаны и т.д. Необязательно из молотой скорлупы или костей )


Так другой кальций )) Усваивается хуже.

----------


## Ашвария

> Кальций если что можно получать из молока, сметаны и т.д. Необязательно из молотой скорлупы или костей )


Можно, да. Из молока и творога.
Кроме того, там достаточно животного белка, и никакой, ни малейшей, необходимости в мясе нет, кто ест творог.
Кроме того, белок всегда в организме расщепляется до отдельных аминокислот, а потом уже строится всё необходимое заново. То есть, организм мясоеда тоже не состоит ни в коем случае из готовых поступающих белковых чужеродных структур.
Растительный белок и любая другая пища - только оптовая поставка в организм строительных материалов для синтеза, да к тому же и топливо.
А в яичной скорлупе содержатся не только природные соединения кальция и фосфора, которые хорошо усваиваются, но и биологически активные вещества, которые улучшают принятие организмом этих элементов. Другими словами, улучшают обмен веществ.

----------

Алик (19.01.2014), Антончик (19.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Кстати, то, что усвояемость животного белка у человека выше, чем усвояемость растительного белка - научный факт. В любой книге о питании данные есть.


не пробовал, но говорят спирулин рулит

----------

Ануруддха (19.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

кунжутное масло очень богатый источник кальция

----------

Рэлпей (21.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Мне кажется, чем северней живет человек, тем больше у него потребность в животном белке. Я ем мясо, живу в Сибири. Возможно жил бы в теплой стране совсем бы отказался от мяса.



Вариант "сменить место жительства" ради отказа от убийств невиновных - нет смысла озвучивать? Веганы Русского Севера обращаются ко всем россиянам: будьте милосерднее, откажитесь от жестокой пищи: http://www.vita.org.ru/new/2010/dec/10-2.htmВеганы Арктики отметили Всемирный День вегана: http://www.vita.org.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4623Исследования здоровья сибирских веганов: http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo...a-zdorovie.htmГруппа вегетарианцев и мясоедов соревновались кто быстрее поднимется на вершину Эльбруса (спортсмены-мясоеды проиграли это соревнование): http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/sport/vegivunoslivost.htmЧеловек с его изобретательностью и умением адаптироваться в любых условиях, если захочет, всегда может найти выход из положения без ущерба для своего здоровья и благополучия. На своём личном примере в течение многих лет веганы доказывали этот факт. Суровость климата тут ни при чём: в тёплых южных странах, где сладчайшими плодами выстилаются обочины дорог, поедаются горы мяса и используются меха. Если есть желание жить без мяса, то это уже не зависит от места проживания. Если у человека самая чувствительная зона - это желудок, то даже если он окажется в тропиках среди изобилия плодов - мечтать будет о шашлыке. 
_"Кто хочет – ищет способ, кто не хочет – ищет причину." (Сократ)_

----------


## Джон Доу

> Да, есть такая зависимость:


Я выборочно выхватил цитату из даденной Вами ссылки на статью "Вегетарианцы ли мы?" Елены Биттнер (без медицинских и научных регалий кстати)_.
"...Не могу обойти стороной воспроизведение организмом тестостерона (мужского гормона). ДЛЯ ЭТОГО ТОЖЕ НУЖЕН БЕЛОК ЖИВОТНОГО ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИЯ."_

1) Ну что ж, "логично". Но мне всё-таки интересно, откуда берётся тестостерон у травоядных животных и пожизненных вегетарианцев (кришнаитов, джайнов, а также части буддистов и индуистов)???  :Facepalm: 
2) Как думаете, где изобрели Камасутру? ...................... Подсказка:  Это самая вегетарианская страна в мире (случайно совпало конечно  :Smilie: ).
3) Об уровне тестостерона говорится в частности в лекции доктора медицинских наук М. Грегера "Искоренение ведущих причин смерти". Вывод такой: *у веганов (кто вообще не ест никаких животных продуктов, в отличии от тех же вегетарианцев) самый высокий уровень тестостерона!!!*
(Любопытная лекция, в которой доктор М.  Грегер даёт массу научной статистики и результаты многих, длительных  экспериментов различных медицинских исследовательских институтов по  вопросу адекватного питания. К сожалению, сама форма изложения, порой в  стиле американского шоу, которая для американцев вполне приемлема, - для  нас не совсем является таковой. Тем не менее, вполне стоящая внимания,  несмотря на примитивные шутки не к месту.
Прошу отделять суть сказанного доктором, от внешних манер его стиля изложения. Информация важная и ценная)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Увы и не только в пище, но и духовно. Именно поэтому объясняется такая бешеная популярность сериалов про вампиров, оборотней и тд. При том всё чаще эти жестокие мифологические хищники канибалы не редко предстают в фильмах в образах вполне положительных героев.


К сожалению, большинство людей стали хищниками, а некоторые даже считают, что Бог их создал хищниками. А где же образ и подобие Божие? Неужели Бог тоже хищник? :Confused:

----------


## Джон Доу

> В природе все друг друга едят. И ничего в этом страшного, просто белковая жизнь так устроена.


1) 75% всех животных планеты травоядные, почему Вы опираетесь на 25% хищников? Логичнее наоборот, вообще-то.  :Wink:  Почему Вы пытаетесь оправдать поведение  человека основываясь на поведении львов или акул? Это не честно,  потому что люди не хотят делать другие вещи, которые делает лев. Обращали  внимание насколько это удобный аргумент? Мы хотим делать то, что делает  лев только тогда когда он ест антилопу.
_2) "Встречаются ещё рассуждения такого рода: в животном мире всё основано на взаимопожирании, с какой же стати человеку быть исключением? 
- Что среди животных на взаимопожирании основано всё - это ложь. Или мало животных, питающихся растительной пищей? Или не вырвали Провиденциальные силы из лап Гагтунгра сотни видов животных хотя бы в этом одном отношении? Разве мало среди природы совершенно безобидных существ, даже физически не приспособленных к мясной пище? Главное же - как под человеческим черепом смеет вообще шевелиться мысль, будто нравы животных могут нам служить образцом поведения? А если наших охотников восхищает "мужественность" в поведении хищников (кстати, это не столько "мужественность", сколько просто уверенность в своей физической силе и безнаказанности), то почему же не подражать этому хищнику, например волку, и в другом - ну, скажем, в растерзывании раненого или ослабевшего члена собственной стаи? Да и на каком основании останавливаться в своём подражательстве именно на хищных млекопитающих? Почему бы не взять за образец ещё более разительные обычаи - например, те, что царят у пауков: ведь там самец пожирается самкой сразу после оплодотворения?" (Даниил Андреев "Роза Мира")_ 



> При этом не считаю, что коза более духовна, чем волк или собака. ) Фагоциты в нашем организме едят болезнетворных бактерий. Но это же не значит, что фагоциты плохие, а бактерии хорошие.


1) Животные и бактерии в принципе не могут быть духовными. Это демагогия.
2) Как таковой отказ от мяса не может конечно же сделать духовней. Всё зависит от мотива. Если мотив этический - то это уже говорит само за себя. Это говорит о том, что человек стал ценить чужую жизнь больше чем своё личное удовольствие. А это и есть шаг к духовности.

----------


## Aion

> Животные и бактерии в принципе не могут быть духовными. Это демагогия.


Могут. Вот свежий пример: Спасшая ребенка-подкидыша российская кошка стала героиней мировых СМИ

----------

Алик (17.01.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Когда много работаешь физически, да на морозе. Очень важно что бы организм быстро востанавливался.


Расскажите это им и им.



> Животный белок, ( в особенности белое куринное мясо) легко усваивается организмом в отличии от бобовых.


Вообще-то по степени усваимости лидеры яйца (и кажется молочка), а не куриное мясо. А яйца едят ово-вегетарианцы и лакто-ово-вегетарианцы. Так что добро пожаловать в стан вегетарианцев!  :Wink: 



> К примеру, если чукчи перестанут есть мясо и рыбу - они, кеды в угол  чума поставят. А индусы в жарком климате, могут прекрасно себя  чувствовать, питаясь лишь рисом и фруктами.


Вы ЛИЧНО чукча или индус? 

Или может Вы абрек из горного аула, который несмотря на отнюдь не северный климат, тоже будет отстаивать своё право убивать животных ради вкусного шашлычка?

----------


## Джон Доу

> Белок животного происхождения, наиболее похож по аминокислотному составу к человеческому белку чем растительные. Этот белок быстрее усваивается чем растительный. Растительные белки содержат в себе очень много клетчатки, которая мешает усвоению белка.
> 
> Мясо (свинина, говядина, баранина, курятина) хороший источник белка, но есть один минус, оно (мясо) долго переваривается желудком до 5 часов. 
> 
> Рыбы белок усваивается намного быстрей примерно 1,5 часа, белок хорош и похож по аминокислотному составу, также рыба дешевле от мяса животных и в ней много полезных веществ йод, фосфор, витамины и другое.
> 
> Кроме того животные белки усваиваются организмом на 60-90%, а растительные тока на 10-30%.


Очень странно что вы не упоминаете яйца и молочные продукты: 1) лидеров по усваиваемости, 2) и которые являются именно животным белком. Забыли наверное?  :Wink:  А это таки пища вегетарианцев. :Wink: 


Так что вывод напрашивается ... :Wink:

----------


## Джон Доу

> Склонность, несомненно, была, более того, по Поршневу падаль - исходное меню Хомо Сапиенс.


Вот документальный фильм BBC "Вся правда о еде. Как стать здоровым", в котором в частности говорится о диете наших предков (смотреть с 3 мин 40 сек).



Доктор Т. Колин Кэмпбелл, профессор Корнелльского университета и автор крупнейшего исследования, известного в научном мире как «The China Study»,  объясняет, что, фактически в масштабах истории человек стал есть мясо  только недавно. И включение мяса в рацион питания произошло уже гораздо  позже момента завершения формирования облика человека как вида. Вот что  он пишет: _«Зарождение фермерского хозяйства произошло примерно 10  000 лет тому назад. Началось оно с пастбищ. Животных стало возможно не  просто приручать, но еще и содержать в довольно больших количествах,  используя затем в пищу. В то время это было относительно более удобным  способом пропитания. Но иммунная система человека, не говоря уже о  биохимической системе, сформировалась гораздо раньше. И до момента  регулярного появления мяса в рационе древнего человека весь организм был  ориентирован на потребление и переработку растительной пищи».
_
Другой ученый, доктор Нил Барнард, в своей книге «The Power of Your Plate» пишет: _«У  первых людей диета была похожа на диету больших обезьян. А это,  конечно, в основном растительная пища. Принцип питания основывался на  том простом факте, что съесть можно лишь то, что доступно рукам.
Исследования  показывают, что мясоедение человека началось даже не с охоты, а с того,  что первобытные люди доедали за хищниками остатки их добычи. Наш  организм не был изначально приспособлен к мясу, не приспособлен он к  нему и сейчас — до сих пор у тех, кто ест мясо, выше процент  заболеваемости раком, диабетом, другими серьезными болезнями»._

Ещё  один авторитетный источник - мнение доктора палеонтологии Ричарда Лики.  Лики заметил как-то, что мы не можем разорвать плоть животного  собственными руками. Более того, у нас не было никакой возможности  разобраться с пищей, требовавшей наличия больших клыков. Да, у человека  есть клыки, но они имеют мало общего с клыками хищников. Фактически наши  руки идеально приспособлены для того, чтобы собирать фрукты и овощи.  Наши желудки же довольно длинные (так, как это обычно бывает у  животных-вегетарианцев) — у хищников же переваривание пищи происходит  значительно быстрее, путь пищи по организму короче и избавляются от  остатков они быстрее. Нет  у нас и других важных для хищника качеств — инстинктов. Мы не хотим  гнаться за добычей, мы не хотим убивать животных. Изначально. 

Смысл  вот в чем: тысячи лет назад, в период, когда охота и собирательство шли  рука об руку, человеку необходимо было небольшое количество мяса в  рационе. В периоды голода или в периоды неурожая, или в периоды  опасности. Сейчас эта необходимость уже отпала, но мы все еще продолжаем  почему-то есть мясо.

Доктор Уильям Робертс, редактор американского журнала по кардиологии, пишет: _«Мы  только думаем, что должны есть мясо, мы действуем согласно заданной  роли. Но когда мы убиваем животное и съедаем его, все заканчивается тем,  что его плоть «убивает» нас. Такое питание никогда не должно было стать  основным для человека, который по природе своей должен был бы питаться  исключительно растительной пищей».
_
От  старых привычек трудно избавляться. Тем, кто привык к мясу и любит его,  приятно думать, что есть научное оправдание такого образа питания —  эволюция.

----------


## Дэнни

> Из этого никак не следует то, что нужно брать с них пример ) Это просто констатация факта, а не идеал для достижения.
> 
> 
> 
> А как насчёт навернуть большую тарелочку тушёной красной фасоли с перчиком, луком, укропом и лавровым листом, со сметанкой? ) Неужели не хватит насытиться для "северности питания"? )))))
> Ну шоколадкой там на десерт заесть, накрайняк. Бутерброд с маслом и сыром, курага с изюмом, с орехами какими, с мёдом... )))))


Да Вы истинный вегетерианский гурман !Аж аппетит подразыгрался!

----------


## Джон Доу

> Кстати, то, что усвояемость животного белка у человека выше, чем усвояемость растительного белка - научный факт. В любой книге о питании данные есть.


1) Сам сей факт не имеет решающего значения. Сахар и цианистый калий и т.д. может ещё лучше усваиваются, но это не в коей мере не является свидетельством их пользы.
2) Яйца и молочка - животный белок, и который усваивается лучше мяса. Так что если для Вас критерий "усвояемость" важнейший - то вегетарианство как раз для Вас (не знаю, может Вы уже вег).

----------


## Aion

> От  старых привычек трудно избавляться. Тем, кто привык к мясу и любит его,  приятно думать, что есть научное оправдание такого образа питания —  эволюция.


Не верю в вегетарианское прошлое хомо дважды сапиенсов. Почитайте Поршнева или Леви-Стросса.

----------


## Джон Доу

> человек стал эволюционировать от части потому, что стал употреблять в пищу термически обработанное мясо, белок которого усваивается гораздо лучше чем белок  мяса сырого.


На самом деле хуже и медленнее!
Смотреть с 1 мин 40 сек:


(С растениями такая же парадоксальная штука, - читал у Г.П. Малахова в книге "Очищение организма и правильное питание")



> ...Обезьяны же, продолжают кушать исключительно растительную пищу и  остаются на той же эволюционной ступени, на которой находились всегда.


А крокодилы появились аж 250 млн. лет назад в триасовом периоде!!! И кушали исключительно одно мясо. Однако - увы и ах, не эволюционировали  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (и глупее травоядного слона и обезьяны). (Немного юмора  :Smilie: )



> 50г отварной курицы переварится организмом быстрее чем 50г бобовых. Это факт.


*Бертран*, ни то чтобы я Вам не верю ... но дайте ссылку на Ваш источник, где бы говорилось про зависимость времени переваривания (мяса) от его количества. Ну может там формула есть чтоб можно было сравнить время переваривания допустим 100 гр. мяса и 500 гр. яблок. Или это Ваше имхо?

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле хуже и медленнее!
> Смотреть с 1 мин 40 сек:
> 
> 
> (С растениями такая же парадоксальная штука, - читал у Г.П. Малахова в книге "Очищение организма и правильное питание")
> 
> А крокодилы появились аж 250 млн. лет назад в триасовом периоде!!! И кушали исключительно одно мясо. Однако - увы и ах, не эволюционировали . (Немного юмора )
> 
> *Бертран*, ни то чтобы я Вам не верю ... но дайте ссылку на Ваш источник, где бы говорилось про зависимость времени переваривания (мяса) от его количества. Ну может там формула есть чтоб можно было сравнить время переваривания допустим 100 гр. мяса и 500 гр. яблок. Или это Ваше имхо?


А ведь есть же на БФ вег. раздел. Он не для всех. Почему бы вам там не резвиться?

----------

Алик (17.01.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> К сожалению, не хватает. ... "Каждый день рис с чечевицей надоедает". )))))))


Кулинарная книга "Сытый веган" В.Г. Айрапетян (в формате PDF)Справочник организации Комитет Врачей за Ответственную Медицину (PCRM) РецептыКнига «22-дневный веган-вызов» от Marco Borges & Gena Hamshaw содержит самую популярную веган-диету 2014 г, благодаря опыту веганизма Jay-Z и Beyonce. Здесь же вы найдёте рецепты на каждый из 22 дней программы Vegan Challenge (в формате PDF)Здоровое питание для детей + 91 веганский рецепт (Комитет Врачей за Ответственную Медицину, предисловие доктора медицины Нила Барнарда, автор меню и рецептов – Дженнифер Рэймонд) В формате PDFВеган-диета для беременных и детей (Katie Kavanagh-Prochaska - Reed Mangels) В формате PDFВеганский ужин. Быстро & вкусно. 5 блюд за 45 минут (В формате PDF)Большая книга с вегано-сыроедческими рецептами (В формате PDF)Веганские рецепты (Hippy.ru)Веганские рецепты (CyberFruit.ru)Веганские рецепты (Perfectfood.ru)Веганские рецепты (ВКонтакте)GO VEGAN! / Наша кулинарная книга (ВКонтакте)Vegan Black Metal Chef (Видео-шоу для поклонников музыки в стиле METAL, англ. язык)

----------


## Нико

> Кулинарная книга "Сытый веган" В.Г. Айрапетян (в формате PDF)
> Справочник организации Комитет Врачей за Ответственную Медицину (PCRM) Рецепты
> Книга «22-дневный веган-вызов» от Marco Borges & Gena Hamshaw содержит самую популярную веган-диету 2014 г, благодаря опыту веганизма Jay-Z и Beyonce. Здесь же вы найдёте рецепты на каждый из 22 дней программы Vegan Challenge (в формате PDF)
> Здоровое питание для детей + 91 веганский рецепт (Комитет Врачей за Ответственную Медицину, предисловие доктора медицины Нила Барнарда, автор меню и рецептов – Дженнифер Рэймонд) В формате PDF
> Веган-диета для беременных и детей (Katie Kavanagh-Prochaska - Reed Mangels) В формате PDF
> Веганский ужин. Быстро & вкусно. 5 блюд за 45 минут (В формате PDF)
> Большая книга с вегано-сыроедческими рецептами (В формате PDF)
> Веганские рецепты (Hippy.ru)
> Веганские рецепты (CyberFruit.ru)
> ...


Если хотите моё мнение, меня тошнит от веганских рецептов.

----------


## Дубинин

> Если хотите моё мнение, меня тошнит от веганских рецептов.


Как ты можешь. Маленький кролик ждёт свою маму- и зовёт- мама! мама!- а мама стала добычей таких как ты, и ужас и одиночество охватывают маленького кролика, и слёзы стекают с его глаз...(Да ты просто зверь, после этого).

----------


## Алик

> 1) 75% всех животных планеты травоядные, почему Вы опираетесь на 25% хищников? Логичнее наоборот, вообще-то.  Почему Вы пытаетесь оправдать поведение  человека основываясь на поведении львов или акул? Это не честно,  потому что люди не хотят делать другие вещи, которые делает лев. Обращали  внимание насколько это удобный аргумент? Мы хотим делать то, что делает  лев только тогда когда он ест антилопу.
> _2) "Встречаются ещё рассуждения такого рода: в животном мире всё основано на взаимопожирании, с какой же стати человеку быть исключением? 
> - Что среди животных на взаимопожирании основано всё - это ложь. Или мало животных, питающихся растительной пищей? Или не вырвали Провиденциальные силы из лап Гагтунгра сотни видов животных хотя бы в этом одном отношении? Разве мало среди природы совершенно безобидных существ, даже физически не приспособленных к мясной пище? Главное же - как под человеческим черепом смеет вообще шевелиться мысль, будто нравы животных могут нам служить образцом поведения? А если наших охотников восхищает "мужественность" в поведении хищников (кстати, это не столько "мужественность", сколько просто уверенность в своей физической силе и безнаказанности), то почему же не подражать этому хищнику, например волку, и в другом - ну, скажем, в растерзывании раненого или ослабевшего члена собственной стаи? Да и на каком основании останавливаться в своём подражательстве именно на хищных млекопитающих? Почему бы не взять за образец ещё более разительные обычаи - например, те, что царят у пауков: ведь там самец пожирается самкой сразу после оплодотворения?" (Даниил Андреев "Роза Мира")_ 
> 
> 1) Животные и бактерии в принципе не могут быть духовными. Это демагогия.
> 2) Как таковой отказ от мяса не может конечно же сделать духовней. Всё зависит от мотива. Если мотив этический - то это уже говорит само за себя. Это говорит о том, что человек стал ценить чужую жизнь больше чем своё личное удовольствие. А это и есть шаг к духовности.


Если уж пускаться в демагогию, то среди растений тоже все не так благолепно : есть и растения-паразиты, и растения - хищники : " - В мире насчитывается до 500 видов растений – хищников, для которых мясная пища так же необходима, как и для хищных животных. Многие насекомоядные растения так малы и выглядят такими изящными и нежными, что вовсе не кажутся коварными хищниками....,  Большинство растений ведут полностью независимое существование: они получают воду и минеральные вещества из почвы, а органические вещества вырабатывают для себя сами. Но многие растения зависят от других растений. Среди них есть растения – паразиты, которые полностью существуют за счёт других, не отдавая ничего взамен.... " http://festival.1september.ru/articles/506293/

----------


## Нико

> Как ты можешь. Маленький кролик ждёт свою маму- и зовёт- мама! мама!- а мама стала добычей таких как ты, и ужас и одиночество охватывают маленького кролика, и слёзы стекают с его глаз...(Да ты просто зверь, после этого).


Я кроликов не ем. Да вообще почти мясо-рыбу не ем. Но веганские лозунги оч. не люблю.

----------

Дубинин (17.01.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> нужно прислушиваться к потребностям своего организма. Если хочется мясного бульона -- надо его сварить.


Вы ни за что в жизни не сможете отличить желание съесть определённый продукт из-за содержащихся в нём полезных веществ, которые срочно понадобились организму, 
от
желания съесть определённый продукт, из-за того, что Вы подсели на него (особенно в течении всей жизни), или потому что вкус офигенный (картошка фри, беляши на пережаренном 50 раз жиру, химические напитки типа Колы и т.д. и т.п.).

А насчёт мяса уже доказано что оно вредно. Из этого заключаем что организм Вам сигналы подаёт, но исходя не из того что Вы думаете. Хотя допускаю что есть исключение из этого. Например какая-нибудь специфическая болезнь, при которой Вам мясной бульон в *краткосрочной перспективе* поможет. (ну а про длительную переспективу - это наоборот. Читаем: Википедия/Вегетарианство/Продолжительность жизни).

----------


## Нико

> Вы ни за что в жизни не сможете отличить желание съесть определённый продукт из-за содержащихся в нём полезных веществ, которые срочно понадобились организму, 
> от
> желания съесть определённый продукт, из-за того, что Вы подсели на него (особенно в течении всей жизни), или потому что вкус офигенный (картошка фри, беляши на пережаренном 50 раз жиру, химические напитки типа Колы и т.д. и т.п.).
> 
> А насчёт мяса уже доказано что оно вредно. Из этого заключаем что организм Вам сигналы подаёт, но исходя не из того что Вы думаете. Хотя допускаю что есть исключение из этого. Например какая-нибудь специфическая болезнь, при которой Вам мясной бульон в *краткосрочной перспективе* поможет. (ну а про длительную переспективу - это наоборот. Читаем: Википедия/Вегетарианство/Продолжительность жизни).


Ничего, в сущности, не доказано. Доказано на самом деле обратное: известные лица нашего кинематографа, перейдя полностью на веганскую диету, пробежки там по американским пляжам и прочее, всё равно заболели раком и умерли.

----------

Zatsunen (18.01.2015), Кузьмич (21.03.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ничего, в сущности, не доказано. Доказано на самом деле обратное: известные лица нашего кинематографа, перейдя полностью на веганскую диету, пробежки там по американским пляжам и прочее, всё равно заболели раком и умерли.


Да- крамор жутко этого боялся- и на тебе. А вообще эта болезнь исключительно от геномутаций присходит (от внутренних причин, или от концерогенов к примеру..) ну и плюс где-то имунка не срабатывает на мутацию))

----------

Нико (18.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да- крамор жутко этого боялся- и на тебе. А вообще эта болезнь исключительно от геномутаций присходит (от внутренних причин, или от концерогенов к примеру..) ну и плюс где-то имунка не срабатывает на мутацию))


Я как всегда спишу всё на карму).

----------


## Джон Доу

> Не помню где читал. Что если всё человечество перейдёт на вегетарианство то это приведёт к экологической катастрофе человечество. Потому что для обеспечения всех людей растительной пищей нужно будет многократно увеличить пахотные земли. А это приведёт к массовой вырубке лесов, в приграничных с пустынями областях из-за распашки земель начнётся сильный рост пустынь. Вообщем вырубка лесов и рост пустынь приведёт к массовой гибели животных, к усилению парникового эффекта и к необратимому изменению климата, что в последствии приведёт к глобальной катастрофе.
> Как вы думаете такой сценарий реален или это всё туфта?


Туфта с точностью до наоборот!
Арифметика:  для того чтоб получить 1 кг мяса, требуется скормить животному в  среднем 10 кг растений (зерно, кукуруза, соя, овёс). Если человечество  перестанет разводить животных для убийства, то наоборот - МЫ ВЫСВОБОДИМ  РЕСУРСЫ!



Согласно инициативе ООН, животноводство является одним из  крупнейших вкладчиков в ухудшение состояния окружающей среды во всём  мире, и современные методы выращивания животных в пищу способствует  массовой вырубке лесов, загрязнению воздуха и воды, деградации земель,  потере верхнего слоя почвы, изменению климата, чрезмерному использованию  ресурсов, включая нефть и воду, и утрате биоразнообразия. Инициатива  пришла к выводу, что «сектор животноводства — один из двух-трёх наиболее  существенных „вкладчиков" в наиболее серьёзные экологические проблемы,  во всех масштабах, от местного до глобального».Исследователи  оценили, что существование животноводства и использование для его нужд  почв и кормовых культур снижает биологическое разнообразие. На  сегодняшний день, уже 15 из 24 важных экосистем, эксплуатируемых  человечеством находится в состоянии упадка. Виновником признано  животноводство.По оценкам Продовольственной и сельскохозяйственной организации ООН (ФАО) 2006 г., мясная промышленность является причиной 18 % всех выбросов парниковых газов. Это больше, чем от автомобилей, самолетов и всех других видов транспорта, вместе взятых! Этот показатель был пересмотрен в 2009 году учёными Worldwatch Institute, и оценивается в 51 % минимум.Если подсчитать процент парниковых газов, производимых человечеством, то на животноводство припадает: 
65% закиси азота (N2O) — большинство его происходит от навоза животных;
64% аммиака, а это — насущная причина кислотных дождей;
37% всего антропогенного метана (CH4) (а он в 23 раза теплее, чем CO2), производимого в своем большинстве из отходов скота;
9% CO2.Животноводческий бизнес приводит к вырождению коралловых рифов.Каждый  килограмм мяса южно-американских коров получается за счёт вырубки 55  кв. метров тропической растительности - "лёгких" нашей планеты.65% зерновых, 95% сои, 80% кукурузы и 70% (др. источник 95%) овса в США идёт на корм сельхозживотным.Интенсивное  производство зерна на корм скоту приводит к высокому уровню эрозии  почвы. Один килограмм мяса производится за счёт потери 35 кг  плодородного слоя почвы.Пестициды и удобрения,  используемые для выращивания зерна для откорма скота, стекают в озёра и  реки. Они также отравляют грунтовые воды. Около 50% загрязнения воды в  США происходит в связи с именно откормом скота.Для производства 1 кг кукурузы нужно 454 литра воды, а для производства 1 кг говядины - 13500 литров (в 30 раз больше).Суточный  рацион мясоеда обходится планете в среднем в 16 тыс. литров воды, тогда  как лакто-вегетарианцу требуется 4,5 тыс. литров - почти в четыре раза  меньше.Для производства одной порции говядины требуется  около 4400 литров воды, а для производства порции полноценного  веганского обеда около 370 литров.Для производства говядины требуется в 39 раз больше энергии, чем для производства зерна и сои.При трансформации зерна в мясо теряется 90% белка, 99% углеводов и 100% клетчатки.На земле, где едва прокормится 1 человек, питающийся мясом, можно прокормить 20 вегетарианцев.Если бы Америка стала вегетарианской, потребление бензина в США снизилось бы на 60%.Тот,  кто становится вегетарианцем, ежегодно спасает около 4000 кв. м. леса,  который вырубается под пастбища и поля для кормовых культур.Каждый  человек который переходит на растительную диету, спасает от  мучительного существования в клетках и убийства около 90 животных каждый  год.Согласно докладу 2010-го года международной комиссии Программы ООН по окружающей среде устойчивого управления ресурсами, глобальный переход к веганской диете имеет решающее значение  для смягчения последствий глобальных вопросов голода, дефицита топлива и  худших последствий изменения климата. Комиссия заявила: «Воздействие  сельского хозяйства, как ожидается, существенно возрастет в связи с  ростом численности населения и увеличения потребления продуктов  животного происхождения. В отличие от ископаемых видов топлива, трудно  искать альтернативы еде: люди должны есть. Существенное уменьшение  воздействия будет возможно только при существенном изменении диеты во всем мире, удаляясь от продуктов животного происхождения».Если  каждый американец 1 раз в неделю откажется от одной порции курицы,  количество выбросов CO2 уменьшится на величину, которую производят 500  000 автомобилей.Животные, выращиваемые для еды,  производят в 130 раз больше отходов (фекалий), чем всё население США,  около 89 000 фунтов в секунду.16  фунтов зерна требуется, чтобы произвести всего 1 фунт мяса. Всё это  зерно могло бы более эффективно использоваться, если бы оно  предназначалось людям - этим зерном можно было накормить 10 человек в  день, в то время как 1 фунт мяса обеспечивает всего 1/3 дневной нормы  калорий для одного человека.Вода, используемая в 2009 г. для производства:
соевых бобов - 5 триллионов галлонов
мяса - 235 триллионов галлонов (в 47 раз больше)Отказавшись от употребления фунта говядины (454 гр), вы сэкономите столько воды, как если бы вы 6 месяцев не пользовались душем!На нужды животным поступает более половины всей воды, потребляемой в США.Для производства мяса воды тратится в 11,4 раза больше чем для получения того же количества тофу.

Как производство и потребление 113.4 граммов разных видов продуктов  воздействуют на атмосферу, способствуя парниковому эффекту и глобальному  потеплению. Для наглядности - справа аналогичный вред от пробега  автомобиля (1 миля = 1609 м.) - http://static.ewg.org/reports/2011/m...art_twenty.gif

А также: Десять причин отказаться от мяса и помочь Земле

_«Вегетарианец на „Хаммере" намного менее вреден для  окружающей среды, чем мясоед на велосипеде.» (Марк Пост, физиолог,  профессор)_

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016), Рэлпей (21.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Вы ни за что в жизни не сможете отличить желание съесть определённый продукт из-за содержащихся в нём полезных веществ, которые срочно понадобились организму, 
> от
> желания съесть определённый продукт, из-за того, что Вы подсели на него (особенно в течении всей жизни), или потому что вкус офигенный (картошка фри, беляши на пережаренном 50 раз жиру, химические напитки типа Колы и т.д. и т.п.).
> 
> А насчёт мяса уже доказано что оно вредно. Из этого заключаем что организм Вам сигналы подаёт, но исходя не из того что Вы думаете. Хотя допускаю что есть исключение из этого. Например какая-нибудь специфическая болезнь, при которой Вам мясной бульон в *краткосрочной перспективе* поможет. (ну а про длительную переспективу - это наоборот. Читаем: Википедия/Вегетарианство/Продолжительность жизни).


Вы это беременным женщинам расскажите: бывало, такое попросят, что даже не знал, то это есть можно  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (18.01.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Туфта с точностью до наоборот!
> Арифметика:  для того чтоб получить 1 кг мяса, требуется скормить животному в  среднем 10 кг растений (зерно, кукуруза, соя, овёс). Если человечество  перестанет разводить животных для убийства, то наоборот - МЫ ВЫСВОБОДИМ  РЕСУРСЫ!
> 
> 
> 
> Согласно инициативе ООН, животноводство является одним из  крупнейших вкладчиков в ухудшение состояния окружающей среды во всём  мире, и современные методы выращивания животных в пищу способствует  массовой вырубке лесов, загрязнению воздуха и воды, деградации земель,  потере верхнего слоя почвы, изменению климата, чрезмерному использованию  ресурсов, включая нефть и воду, и утрате биоразнообразия. Инициатива  пришла к выводу, что «сектор животноводства — один из двух-трёх наиболее  существенных „вкладчиков" в наиболее серьёзные экологические проблемы,  во всех масштабах, от местного до глобального».Исследователи  оценили, что существование животноводства и использование для его нужд  почв и кормовых культур снижает биологическое разнообразие. На  сегодняшний день, уже 15 из 24 важных экосистем, эксплуатируемых  человечеством находится в состоянии упадка. Виновником признано  животноводство.По оценкам Продовольственной и сельскохозяйственной организации ООН (ФАО) 2006 г., мясная промышленность является причиной 18 % всех выбросов парниковых газов. Это больше, чем от автомобилей, самолетов и всех других видов транспорта, вместе взятых! Этот показатель был пересмотрен в 2009 году учёными Worldwatch Institute, и оценивается в 51 % минимум.Если подсчитать процент парниковых газов, производимых человечеством, то на животноводство припадает: 
> 65% закиси азота (N2O) — большинство его происходит от навоза животных;
> 64% аммиака, а это — насущная причина кислотных дождей;
> 37% всего антропогенного метана (CH4) (а он в 23 раза теплее, чем CO2), производимого в своем большинстве из отходов скота;
> ...


Вы верите, что это никто не читает? Зачем так тратить силы и время?

----------


## Джон Доу

> Можно есть вареную колбасу. В ней уже давно мяса нет




Нет мяса только в вегетарианской колбасе (вкус кстати не отличить): Ссылка №1, Ссылка №2. А также, вег. колбасу НЕ В ПАДЛУ есть, в отличии от обычной колбасы  :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Кальций если что можно получать из молока, сметаны и т.д. Необязательно из молотой скорлупы или костей )


Кальций если что, можно (и нужно!) получить из этичных продуктов (с точки зрения веганства, молочка не этична).
Содержание кальция в растительных (веганских) продуктах

----------


## Джон Доу

> Могут. Вот свежий пример: Спасшая ребенка-подкидыша российская кошка стала героиней мировых СМИ


Ну это просто такая интерпритация событий людьми. Может кошка не "грела собой", а "грелась об". И орала она может не по причине "Люди, на помощь! Ваше дитё умирает", а по каким-то своим причинам, совпало так. 

Надеюсь Вы вегетарианец, ибо:
1) Считаете животных духовными.
2) Вы из Карма Кагью

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Не верю в вегетарианское прошлое хомо дважды сапиенсов. Почитайте Поршнева или Леви-Стросса.


Ну разные этапы были конечно же. Более ранний этап - вегетарианский.

----------


## Джон Доу

> А ведь есть же на БФ вег. раздел. Он не для всех. Почему бы вам там не резвиться?


1) Я не пишу здесь посты, я просто отвечаю на чужие. 
Где Вы были когда эти, другие люди начали писать на эту тему? Почему Вы их не одёрнули, а меня одёргиваете? С чего бы это?

2) Самовольное модерирование?

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Джон Доу

> ...среди растений тоже все не так благолепно : есть и растения-паразиты, и растения - хищники : " - В мире насчитывается до 500 видов растений – хищников...


Ну и? Дальше то что, не пойму? Что это доказывает или к чему Вы клоните?

----------


## Нико

> 1) Я не пишу здесь посты, я просто отвечаю на чужие. 
> Где Вы были когда эти, другие люди начали писать на эту тему? Почему Вы их не одёрнули, а меня одёргиваете? С чего бы это?
> 
> 2) Самовольное модерирование?


Мне трудно ответить на ваши вопросы. Пишите, если так нравится, только смысла нет.

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Ничего, в сущности, не доказано. Доказано на самом деле обратное: известные лица нашего кинематографа, перейдя полностью на веганскую диету, пробежки там по американским пляжам и прочее, всё равно заболели раком и умерли.


Извиняюсь, Вы имеете ввиду что кто там умер именно от веганства? Приложите тогда ссылки на авторитетный источник.
Со своей стороны я прикладываю материалы с обратным утверждением.
 
Колин Кэмбелл —  ученый и доктор наук. Это один из самых именитых специалистов  в мире по биохимии. В 1998 года был признан самым авторитетным врачом  в мире по вопросам питания.
 В 1965 году он начал свою карьеру в Массачусетском технологическом  институте. После этого он был профессором кафедре биохимии и диетологии  Политехнического университета Виргинии. Много лет исследовал взаимосвязь  между питанием и здоровьем во всем мире.
 Колин — автор более 300 научных публикаций. Его книга «Китайское  исследование» — мировой бестселлер, который перевернул взгляды миллионов  людей на правильное питание и его взаимосвязь со здоровьем. Она  объединила результаты 40-летней исследовательской практики  медико-биологических исследований, выключая включая  выводы 27-летней лабораторной программы.
 Он уверен: главный источник нашего здоровья и нездоровья — это  питание. Люди веками ищут таблетку от всех болезней, в то время как она  находится прямо перед глазами — у них на тарелке. Это лучше, чем всё,  что современная медицина может предложить для борьбы с раком, рассеянным  склерозом, диабетом второй степени, болезнями сердца и прочими  аутоиммунными заболеваниями.
 Колин — почетный профессор кафедры пищевой биохимии Корнелльского  университета; член Американского общества по исследованию питания,  Международного общества по вопросам питания, член Американского общества  фармакологов и экспериментальной терапии. Был удостоен премии  за достижения в исследовании рака от Национального института здоровья  США и Американского института исследования рака.


 
Подробнее про рак и питание здесь: Книга "Китайское исследование. Результаты самого масштабного в истории исследования связи питания и здоровья"

А также: "Искоренение ведущих причин смерти" (доктор медицинских наук М. Грегер) смотреть с 10 мин 30 сек:


Любопытная лекция, в которой доктор М. Грегер даёт массу научной статистики и результаты многих, длительных экспериментов различных медицинских исследовательских институтов по вопросу адекватного питания. К сожалению, сама форма изложения, порой в стиле американского шоу, которая для американцев вполне приемлема, - для нас не совсем является таковой. Тем не менее, вполне стоящая внимания, несмотря на примитивные шутки не к месту.
Прошу отделять суть сказанного доктором, от внешних манер его стиля изложения. Информация важная и ценная.

P.S. Нико, если Вас бесят веганы, то может Вам просто игнорировать мои посты? Так будет лучше нам обоим.

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016), Рэлпей (21.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Вы это беременным женщинам расскажите: бывало, такое попросят, что даже не знал, то это есть можно


Ну беременные - это особое состояние. Может в их случае действительно организм истинные сигналы подаёт. Короче это исключение.

----------


## Джон Доу

> Вы верите, что это никто не читает? Зачем так тратить силы и время?


Нико, просто пройдите мимо. Пожалуйста

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016), Нико (18.01.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Надеюсь Вы вегетарианец


Несколько лет вегетарианствовал, потом избавился от этой привязанности.

----------

Алик (18.01.2015), Кузьмич (21.03.2015), Нико (18.01.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2015), Фил (18.01.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ну и? Дальше то что, не пойму? Что это доказывает или к чему Вы клоните?


Вы меня упрекнули в демагогии - стараюсь соответствовать  :Smilie: .
Скажите, а Вы животных-хищников тоже осуждаете ? 
Человек, в конце концов, всеядное животное,  такова его природа Будды  :Smilie: , что , кстати, повышало у древних людей шансы выжить при меняющихся внешних условиях. 
И я больше чем уверен, что если самый фанатичный веган будет помирать от голода, и перед ним положат кусок мяса, то он его съест за милую душу (кстати, травоядные в засуху, когда трава вся высыхает, едят трупы павших животных- сам видел), потому что инстинкт выживания сильнее всех придуманных рассудком принципов.

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Несколько лет вегетарианствовал, потом избавился от этой привязанности.


 :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> [AноTTACH=CONFIG]17699[/ATTACH]


Классно напечатано, но не очень классна попытка манипулировать людьми под громким слоганом "веганство". Вы не туда попали, имхо.

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Скажите, а Вы животных-хищников тоже осуждаете ?


 :Facepalm:  Нормы человеческой жизни не приложимы к животным. Также, вегетарианство не включает в себя необходимость оценки нравственности хищников.



> Человек, в конце концов, всеядное животное,  такова его природа Будды


1)Так вы уж определитесь: животное или Будда.
2) В смысле? Намекаете, что Вас физиология заставляет есть мясо? А как же тогда 10% населения планеты, которые являются вегетарианцами (в т.ч. и строгими)?
3) *СРАВНИТЕЛЬНАЯ АНАТОМИЯ: ДЛЯ КАКОЙ ПИЩИ ПРИСПОСОБЛЕН НАШ ОРГАНИЗМ?* (доктор медицинских наук Milton R. Mills) 
Человека  чаще всего описывают как существо всеядное. *Эта классификация основана  скорее на простом наблюдении*, что в человеческий рацион входит большое  разнообразие растительной и животной пищи. Тем не менее, культура,  традиции и воспитание — все это основополагающие вещи, и простое  наблюдение — не лучший способ определить истинную, естественную для  человека систему питания.
Очевидно, что большинство людей *являются  всеядными с чисто бихевиористской точки зрения*. Но вопроса это не решает  — нельзя, приняв это на веру, всем автоматически приписывать  необходимость есть и растительную, и животную пищу.
Так какими нас создала природа?
На  мой взгляд, рассмотрение *человеческой анатомии и физиологии — способ  гораздо лучше*. Млекопитающие устроены таким образом, что все их тело  приспособлено к употреблению определенного рода пищи. В науке это весьма  распространенный метод — исследователь берет остатки зубов, скелета,  определяет анатомическое строение, физиологию и делает вывод о возможной  диете вымершего или просто древнего существа. Поэтому и представляется  возможным взглянуть на млекопитающих хищников, млекопитающих травоядных и  на млекопитающих всеядных, чтобы сравнить их строение с их диетой.
Потом можно попытаться выяснить — а к какой группе должны принадлежать мы сами? 
_Полость рта._  Хищники отличаются в этой области от других видов тем, что обладают  довольно большой площадью «раскрытия» рта в сравнении с размерами  головы. Это дает им неоспоримые преимущества в деле убийства жертвы,  разделки ее мяса и пережевывании добычи. При этом у них довольно слабо  развиты и сокращены лицевые мышцы, так как при употреблении пищи и  пережевывании они не играют значительной роли. У хищников нет большой  необходимости как следует готовить мясо к глотанию. Основная мышца,  которая управляет движениями челюсти, наоборот, развита крайне сильно —  это большая, сильная мышца, способная совершать огромный объем работы.
Также  стоит отметить, что нижняя челюсть хищника не может свободно  выдвигаться вперед. Когда челюсти смыкаются, это обеспечивает  своеобразное скольжение зубов (моляров) друг по другу — этот механизм  служит для почти идеального обгладывания кости. Расстояние между зубами у  хищников порой бывает весьма значительным — зубы почти никогда не  располагаются плотно, так как необходимость ухватывать ими что-то тонкое  и совсем небольшое отсутствует. Одни зубы в то же время имеют  характерную остроту, другие, наоборот, сглажены. Взаимодействуя, они  поочередно то разрывают, то дробят, то просто разжевывают пищу. Зубы  идущие вдоль поверхности щек, при закрытии и открытии челюсти двигаются  назад и вперед, как бы «растирая» мясо — это еще одна характерная  особенность строения полости рта хищника.
Слюна хищника почти не  содержит энзимов, отвечающих за переваривание пищи. Поэтому, когда  млекопитающее из разряда хищников ест мясо, оно делает это быстро и  почти не пережевывая. У хищников нет необходимости смешивать мясо со  слюной — они просто откусывают и глотают. Согласно эволюционной теории,  анатомические особенности, свойственные травоядным, представляют собой  более позднее образование в сравнении с механизмами хищников.
У  травоядных гораздо сильнее развита мускулатура лица, полость их рта  открывается незначительно в сравнении с размерами их головы, они чаще  всего обладают ярко выраженными губами, а также сильно развитым языком.  Губы помогают продвигать пищу в рот, а язык и лицевая мускулатура  отвечают за пережевывание. Соединение между нижней и верхней челюстями у  травоядных гораздо более подвижное — движений, которые они могут  совершать при поедании пищи, гораздо больше.
Их зубы также смыкаются  почти на всей поверхности, что необходимо для лучшего перемалывания  пищи. Этот механизм (полного смыкания зубов) представляется настолько  важным для травоядных, что в различных формах и вариациях он развивался  целых 15 раз на протяжении всей истории видов. Видов, которые можно  отнести к травоядным, огромное количество. У всех них есть свои  особенности, которые различаются в зависимости от их пищи. Но в целом  есть общие законы развития и строения их зубов. Одно их характерных  отличий от хищников состоит в том, что моляры не могут у травоядных  совершать скользящие движения назад и вперед, а вместо этого двигаются в  горизонтальной плоскости.
Зубы травоядных плотно сгруппированы, а  сам процесс поедания пищи невозможно себе представить без обильного  выделения слюны. Смешивание пищи со слюной в процессе пережевывания —  важнейший механизм для травоядных.
*Желудок и кишечник.*  Органы хищников и травоядных различаются еще больше. У хищников желудок  устроен очень просто. Это так, потому что мясо нет никакой  необходимости подвергать сложному перевариванию. Стоит отдельно сказать  об удивительной способности хищников удерживать свой PH-уровень в районе  отметки PH 1 или PH 2 даже во время нахождения пищи в желудке. Таким  образом обеспечивается защита от опасных болезнетворных бактерий,  находящихся в перевариваемой пище. У травоядных желудки значительно  больше и сложнее устроены — такое строение диктуется необходимостью  тщательного переваривания пищи и большим количеством неперерабатываемой  клетчатки, которую они потребляют. Кишечник травоядных может достигать  до 10 размеров их тела — только так есть возможность обеспечить  длительное прохождение пищи по организму и усвоение всех необходимых  питательных веществ.
Что же насчет всеядных? Прочитав все это, вы,  наверное, ожидаете, что у всеядных должен быть организм,  приспособленный анатомически и к употреблению растительной пищи, и к  употреблению мяса. Согласно теории эволюции, у хищников устройство  пищеварительной системы более примитивно, а потому всеядные  (теоретически) должны были бы иметь пищеварение хищника, дополненное  адаптациями к растительному питанию. У некоторых животных (у медведей,  например) так и есть. Медведи классифицируются нами как хищники, но при  этом анатомически они типичные всеядные. Медведи не могут переваривать  некоторые сложные виды клетчатки, а потому довольно избирательны в еде.  Возможно, такое устройство их организма продиктовано тем, что медведи  чаще всего не имеют возможности получать только мясную или только  растительную пищу в каждый природный сезон. Поэтому строение их зубов,  челюстей, устройство желудка — смешанные, но в основе своей хищнические.  Их тело и их органы отвечают и требованиям охоты, и требованиям  собирательства.
И что же насчет человека? У людей же все иначе.  Пищеварительный тракт человека построен на травоядной основе. Это видно и  анатомически — у нас есть губы, хорошо развитый язык, слабо  открывающийся (в сравнении с хищниками) рот. Зубы предназначены для  того, чтобы тщательно пережевывать и «перетирать» пищу. Зубы человека  практически полностью копируют строение зубов травоядных. Единственное  существенное отличие — клыки. Но такими же клыками обладают и другие  приматы. Сейчас принято полагать, что их первичное значение связано  исключительно с вопросами самозащиты и обозначения положения в стае.
В  процессе поедания пищи клыки человека действуют скорее не как клыки, а  как резцы. Слюна человека богата энзимами, большая часть которых  отвечает за первичное переваривание пищи, а внутренние органы  приспособлены к получению небольших объемов хорошо пережеванной пищи.  Кислотность желудка умеренная, что почти невозможно встретить у  хищников. Что же мы видим в итоге? Пищеварительная система и анатомия  человека говорят о его «убежденном вегетарианстве». У человека нет  никаких признаков смешения хищнической и травоядной систем, которые  делают всеядными медведей, например. Поэтому логично было бы  предположить, что наш организм приспособлен исключительно для  растительного питания.

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Джон Доу

> ...что , кстати, повышало у древних людей шансы выжить при меняющихся внешних условиях.


Согласен и не спорю. Но причём здесь Вы и я? Я что кусок мяса вырываю у питекантропа? 
Люди! Мясо отыграло свою роль. Человечество выжило. Можно прекратить его употреблять.




> И я больше чем уверен, что если самый фанатичный веган будет помирать от  голода, и перед ним положат кусок мяса, то он его съест за милую душу, потому что инстинкт выживания сильнее всех  придуманных рассудком принципов.


1) Я лично с Вами не спорю и по этому пункту; я буду стараться выживать если попаду в такую ситуацию. (Хотя есть и те, кто утверждает что лучше умрёт, чем явится причиной убийства невиновного животного. Что ж, всякие случаи бывают. Нельзя недооценивать верность убеждениям у людей. Мировой опыт говорит нам о том, что очень многие люди умирали из-за своих принципов. У меня лично нет веских оснований сомневаться в этом.) 
2) Но речь то не об исключительных случаях, а о нашей повседневной, сытой, размеренной жизни. Мы ведь окружены пятидесятью супермаркетами и кушать можем даже зимой апельсины, бананы, ананасы и чего душа желает. А Вы пытаетесь исключительным случаем (который никогда в жизни не случится с 99,9% россиян) оправдать убийство невиновных ни в чём животных. Вот в чём штука!
Ваши отмазки аналогичны тому, что каннибал будет оправдывать убийство и поедание людей тем, что дескать он предполагает, что если кто-то попадёт в ситуацию когда нечего будет есть кроме трупов людей - люди будут есть эти трупы (мол "инстинкт выживания же сильнее!") И поэтому дескать зачем отказываться сейчас есть трупы людей, ведь "вы можете попасть в такую ситуацию когда будете вынуждены есть людей". (Кстати такие случае есть в истории. Причём они были с цивилизованными людьми, которые попали в авиакатастрофу в горах и ели погибших пассажиров)

----------

Vladiimir (18.01.2015), Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Классно напечатано, но не очень классна попытка манипулировать людьми под громким слоганом "веганство". Вы не туда попали, имхо.


Нико, то есть Вы выходит считаете веганство всё-таки положительным явлением.  :Kiss:  Приведите тогда в пример веганов которые Вас воодушевляют. (Ну чтоб убедиться, что Вы действительно не против веганства, а просто против "меня плохого человека, манипулятора")

А может Вы всё-таки пройдёте мимо и не будете цепляться ко мне, вместо того чтоб говорить здесь по теме? 

P.S.
_"Обращаясь к тем, кто решил отважиться на такое дерзкое нарушение общепринятых стереотипов, как переход на сыроедение [вегано-сыроедение], я предупреждал, что вокруг тут же зашевелятся всякие субъекты, которые посчитают, что вы подрываете устои их уютного болотца. И они будут всячески стараться развенчать ваши убеждения и навесить на вас ярлык, выражаясь учтиво, «чудака, не от мира сего».
Одни это будут делать из лучших побуждений, изо всех сил желая вам добра: «Ведь вы же дурью маетесь, бросьте эти глупости и живите, как все нормальные люди!» Другие будут воспринимать ваше поведение как вызов и реагировать соответственно враждебно. Всех этих «беспокойных», в сущности, объединяет одно желание - поставить вас на место: «Куда лезешь, ты что, лучше нас? Живи как мы и не дергайся!»"
"Как я уже говорил, все общепринятые продукты питания, особенно те, что усердно рекламируются, представляют собой кредиты маятников. Отказаться от ежедневной «дозы» у самих духу не хватает, а смотреть на тех, у кого хватило, — невыносимо. Вот «беспокойные» и стараются уравновесить свои внутренние колебания, обрушивая шквал негодования на этих выскочек, посмевших «нарушить правило».
Они даже могут искренне верить, что в пищевых пристрастиях следуют исключительно своим убеждениям. Но нет: тот, кто уверен, что питается правильно, не пишет таких писем, а просто спокойно идет своим путём, пропуская ненужную информацию мимо ушей." (Трансерфинг реальности. Вадим Зеланд)_

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

@Джон Доу большая просьба воздержаться от _пропаганды_ веганства. Форум не о веганстве, хотя идеи сострадания тому, что мы едим и буддизма безусловно есть. 

Это предупреждение!

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015), Нико (18.01.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Нико, то есть Вы выходит считаете веганство всё-таки положительным явлением.  Приведите тогда в пример веганов которые Вас воодушевляют. (Ну чтоб убедиться, что Вы действительно не против веганства, а просто против "меня плохого человека, манипулятора")
> 
> А может Вы всё-таки пройдёте мимо и не будете цепляться ко мне, вместо того чтоб говорить здесь по теме? 
> 
> P.S.
> _"Обращаясь к тем, кто решил отважиться на такое дерзкое нарушение общепринятых стереотипов, как переход на сыроедение [вегано-сыроедение], я предупреждал, что вокруг тут же зашевелятся всякие субъекты, которые посчитают, что вы подрываете устои их уютного болотца. И они будут всячески стараться развенчать ваши убеждения и навесить на вас ярлык, выражаясь учтиво, «чудака, не от мира сего».
> Одни это будут делать из лучших побуждений, изо всех сил желая вам добра: «Ведь вы же дурью маетесь, бросьте эти глупости и живите, как все нормальные люди!» Другие будут воспринимать ваше поведение как вызов и реагировать соответственно враждебно. Всех этих «беспокойных», в сущности, объединяет одно желание - поставить вас на место: «Куда лезешь, ты что, лучше нас? Живи как мы и не дергайся!»"
> "Как я уже говорил, все общепринятые продукты питания, особенно те, что усердно рекламируются, представляют собой кредиты маятников. Отказаться от ежедневной «дозы» у самих духу не хватает, а смотреть на тех, у кого хватило, — невыносимо. Вот «беспокойные» и стараются уравновесить свои внутренние колебания, обрушивая шквал негодования на этих выскочек, посмевших «нарушить правило».
> Они даже могут искренне верить, что в пищевых пристрастиях следуют исключительно своим убеждениям. Но нет: тот, кто уверен, что питается правильно, не пишет таких писем, а просто спокойно идет своим путём, пропуская ненужную информацию мимо ушей." (Трансерфинг реальности. Вадим Зеланд)_


"тот, кто уверен, что питается правильно, не пишет таких писем, а просто спокойно идет своим путём, пропуская ненужную информацию мимо ушей".  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Джон Доу

> @Джон Доу большая просьба воздержаться от _пропаганды_ веганства. Форум не о веганстве, хотя идеи сострадания тому, что мы едим и буддизма безусловно есть. 
> 
> Это предупреждение!


ВСЁ ЯСНО! В принципе а чего я ждал? Конечно тут все друзья-передрузья и объективности и трезвого взгляда ждать было наивно. У кого-то баттхёрт случился, а виноват я. 
Ворон ворону глаз не выклюет, лучше меня удалить, чем держать человека который как заноза в заднице и "подрывает убеждения большинства".

P.S. "Веганство" - это и есть сострадание. И говоря _"форум не о веганстве, а о сострадании животным"_ Вы занимаетесь тавтологией и пытаетесь найти оправдание моему наказанию (чтоб это выглядело с виду законно). Что уж там хитрить и изображать законность - баньте сразу, не надо для понта собирать 3 предупреждения.

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Джон Доу

> "тот, кто уверен, что питается правильно, не пишет таких писем, а просто спокойно идет своим путём, пропуская ненужную информацию мимо ушей".


Если Вы переадресовали это мне, то Вы меня совсем не понимаете. Речь не о питании. Речь об уменьшении страданий, насилия. Именно поэтому я хочу чтоб как можно больше людей стало вегетарианцами (хотя бы вегетарианцами. Я прекрасно понимаю, что веганом мало кто сможет стать).

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Если Вы переадресовали это мне, то Вы меня совсем не понимаете. Речь не о питании. Речь об уменьшении страданий, насилия. Именно поэтому я хочу чтоб как можно больше людей стало вегетарианцами]


Зачем же Вы тогда используете метод общения, который ведет к бану? Ведь, будучи заблокированным, Вы не сможете донести свое мнение до участников форума, разве нет?

Быть может, для выполнения указанной цели, нужно отказаться от навязчивой тактики "занозы в заднице", и проявить больше уважения и терпимости к участникам форума? Глядишь, и люди к Вам потянутся, и вегетарианцев станет больше. Да, это конечно, сложнее, и признание ошибочности своего первого подхода ударит сильно по гордости, но разве, это высокая цена за уменьшение страданий животных?




> (хотя бы вегетарианцами. Я прекрасно понимаю, что веганом мало кто сможет стать).


Раньше думал, что вегетарианец и веган это одно и то же, оказывается, нет.

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Если Вы переадресовали это мне, то Вы меня совсем не понимаете. Речь не о питании. Речь об уменьшении страданий, насилия. Именно поэтому я хочу чтоб как можно больше людей стало вегетарианцами (хотя бы вегетарианцами. Я прекрасно понимаю, что веганом мало кто сможет стать).


Люди и себя-то , в абсолютном большинстве, не понимают, а Вы хотите, чтобы Ваше выстраданное понимание за пару -тройку постов осознало и признало омраченное человечество. Как я могу уменьшить страдания этого мира, если даже на вопрос " Что такое это "Я" не могу ответить никак, кроме как " не знаю" . 
Я глубоко уважаю Ваш путь, даже понимаю, что горячность Ваших постов вызвана уже истощившимся терпением и абсолютным нежеланием большинства людей хоть что-то понять и поменять в своей жизни (даже если эти перемены  - к лучшему  :Smilie:  ). Замечательно, если Вы нашли,  как помочь этому миру и делаете это, невзирая на насмешки и неверие окружающих.

----------

Vladiimir (19.01.2015), Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Thanka

Мне кажется, что убеждать кого-то или доказывать ему то, что он должен или не должен делать - не верно... Каждому свое. Спросили почему - ответил... Не более того. 

Быть веганом или нет - дело каждого. Я вегетарианка уже лет 15. Но это даже не из сострадания к живым существам... как то так само получилось и все.. Я поняла, что не могу есть животную ищу в один момент.. Конечно, безумно жаль, что живые существа истребляются варварски только для того, что бы набить свой живот. И тем не менее, считаю, что это выбор каждого. 
Не упускаю возможности донести людям о сострадании к животным. Но считаю, что только личный пример выглядит убедительно, а не слова и проповеди на тот счет. 
Вегетарианство можно преподносить по разному, учитывая реакцию людей и их тенденции. Главное - результат. Если это преподносить, как путь к здоровью...к избавлению от жутких диагнозов - люди быстрее отреагируют и не столь негативно... Потянутся именно те, кто думает о своем здоровье. Этим вы несете благо... 

И вот - тоже результат. Люди уходят от животной пищи по другим соображениям, но в результате потребление мяса становится меньше.. Дальше-больше.. переубеждать - пустая трата времени и энергии)...  
Вегетарианцы, фрукторианцы, веганы.... это люди, которые осознанно приняли такой образ жизни, а не в силу проповеди "пожалей коровку"...

А еще: если вам приходится кому то, что то доказывать, значит вы сами не приняли этот путь, как верный... Ваша проповедь в мир выглядит, как способ доказать самому себе, что вы делаете все правильно... Где вы видели великого достопочтимого Ламу, который ревностно доказывает, что его путь - правильный?!?!...

Добра вам!  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (10.03.2015), Ануруддха (10.03.2015), Дубинин (28.01.2015), Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016), Кузьмич (21.03.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2015), Шавырин (28.01.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Ничего, в сущности, не доказано. Доказано на самом деле обратное: известные лица нашего кинематографа, перейдя полностью на веганскую диету, пробежки там по американским пляжам и прочее, всё равно заболели раком и умерли.


И те кто ели мясо тоже. Всё тлен и суета.




> химические напитки типа Колы и т.д. и т.п.)


Кстати, в составе кока-колы в сахар, вода и экстракты колы ) В отличие от пепси, у которых в качестве консерванта используется бензоат натрия. (так же как и в классном российском напитке "байкал", которые производятся в черноголовке - тоже есть бензоат натрия)

----------


## Рэлпей

> Трофический показатель в разных странах
> Карта: Bonhommeau, S. et al. Proc. Natl Acad. Sci. USA


Добрая часть человечества представляет из себя все-таки некрофагов, (поедателей трупов) и даже в некотором смысле некрофилов (любителей трупов, тушек, костей, плоти и чучел), как бы это дико не выглядело в 21 веке. Людям чуждо как простейшее понимание, так и сострадание с любовью. Вообще людям чужды человеческие качества...

Кроме того, люди жестоки и не только к представителям других ЖС, но и собственно к себе подобным (пытки, обман, запугивания, войны, дискриминация и тд, список бесконечен). Наверное, и более чем вероятно, что это так, что на Земле - это такой единственный вид существ по уровню жестокости и невежества превосходящий все остальные, и самое смешное мнящий себя венцом творения во Вселенной. Что можно сказать про статистику? Она растет и будет расти, так как темнота в умах людей увеличивается прямо пропорционально, а свет тускнеет час от часу все больше.

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Добрая часть человечества представляет из себя все-таки некрофагов, (поедателей трупов) и даже в некотором смысле некрофилов (любителей трупов, тушек, костей, плоти и чучел), как бы это дико не выглядело в 21 веке. Людям чуждо как простейшее понимание, так и сострадание с любовью. Вообще людям чужды человеческие качества...
> 
> Кроме того, люди жестоки и не только к представителям других ЖС, но и собственно к себе подобным (пытки, обман, запугивания, войны, дискриминация и тд, список бесконечен). Наверное, и более чем вероятно, что это так, что на Земле - это такой единственный вид существ по уровню жестокости и невежества превосходящий все остальные, и самое смешное мнящий себя венцом творения во Вселенной. Что можно сказать про статистику? Она растет и будет расти, так как темнота в умах людей увеличивается прямо пропорционально, а свет тускнеет час от часу все больше.


Скажите, а в сосисках, которые все любят, есть мясо-трупы? Я вот этого до конца понять не могу пока что....

И второе: если у вас, например, есть кошка, вы способны её сделать вегетарианкой?

----------


## Рэлпей

> Нико, то есть Вы выходит считаете веганство всё-таки положительным явлением.  Приведите тогда в пример веганов которые Вас воодушевляют. (Ну чтоб убедиться, что Вы действительно не против веганства, а просто против "меня плохого человека, манипулятора")
> 
> А может Вы всё-таки пройдёте мимо и не будете цепляться ко мне, вместо того чтоб говорить здесь по теме? 
> 
> P.S.
> _"Обращаясь к тем, кто решил отважиться на такое дерзкое нарушение общепринятых стереотипов, как переход на сыроедение [вегано-сыроедение], я предупреждал, что вокруг тут же зашевелятся всякие субъекты, которые посчитают, что вы подрываете устои их уютного болотца. И они будут всячески стараться развенчать ваши убеждения и навесить на вас ярлык, выражаясь учтиво, «чудака, не от мира сего».
> Одни это будут делать из лучших побуждений, изо всех сил желая вам добра: «Ведь вы же дурью маетесь, бросьте эти глупости и живите, как все нормальные люди!» Другие будут воспринимать ваше поведение как вызов и реагировать соответственно враждебно. Всех этих «беспокойных», в сущности, объединяет одно желание - поставить вас на место: «Куда лезешь, ты что, лучше нас? Живи как мы и не дергайся!»"
> "Как я уже говорил, все общепринятые продукты питания, особенно те, что усердно рекламируются, представляют собой кредиты маятников. Отказаться от ежедневной «дозы» у самих духу не хватает, а смотреть на тех, у кого хватило, — невыносимо. Вот «беспокойные» и стараются уравновесить свои внутренние колебания, обрушивая шквал негодования на этих выскочек, посмевших «нарушить правило».
> Они даже могут искренне верить, что в пищевых пристрастиях следуют исключительно своим убеждениям. Но нет: тот, кто уверен, что питается правильно, не пишет таких писем, а просто спокойно идет своим путём, пропуская ненужную информацию мимо ушей." (Трансерфинг реальности. Вадим Зеланд)_


Веганство, сыроедение, фрукторианство - все тп уж очень напоминает деятельность Девадатты в свое время не находите?

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Рэлпей

> Скажите, а в сосисках, которые все любят, есть мясо-трупы? Я вот этого до конца понять не могу пока что....
> 
> И второе: если у вас, например, есть кошка, вы способны её сделать вегетарианкой?


А я не скажу, что все любят сосиски пряма. У меня есть знакомые мясоеды, которые не признают их вообще любые. Так что тут минус. Следы мяса присутствуют, тут надо уточнить какой конкретно сорт. Далее, что мы видим? Что все таки плоть и кровь присутствует. Для бодхисаттв плоть и кровь - есть недопустимо. Для Махаяны, повторюсь плоть, кровь, кости, кожа ЖС - недопустимы к употреблению, хотя не удивлюсь, что у вас может быть другая версия Махаяны, без всего этого.

Намек в сторону того, что кто кем должен стать понят. Пищевые привычки без сомнения, сложно и порой не возможно поменять, тем более пищевые пристрастия. Будда этим не занимался. Ведь он отлично понимал, что: "Нельзя из пещерного человека, который все время ищет как бы поймать мамонта и как бы его вкусно приготовить, сделать сострадательного и понимающего человека".

Дело сознательности и доброй воли, понимание способно побеждать невежество и жестокость по отношению к ближним и дальним. Что касается зверей, мы не звери и можем подчинять свои инстинкты. Если кто-то желает быть и оставаться на уровне кошки, собаки или охотника на мамонта, то, что ж это его выбор. Мы тут ничего сделать не сможем. 

Так как у любого ума есть ограничения в плане понимания и познания...

Ну и важно понимать, что на страданиях других существ или неправильными путями (неблагими), формируя негативные кармы, свое счастье к нирване не построишь, это наверное, главная мотивация для бодхисаттв, быть честным с собой и другими, и свести страдания других живых существ к минимуму. 

Другие представители Пути об этом не думают...

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Для бодхисаттв плоть и кровь - есть недопустимо. Для Махаяны, повторюсь плоть, кровь, кости, кожа ЖС - недопустимы к употреблению, хотя не удивлюсь, что у вас может быть другая версия Махаяны, без всего этого.


У меня не "своя" какая-то версия Махаяны, а самая обыкновенная. Бодхисаттвы могут есть мясо живых существ, если при этом создают с ними кармическую связь, чтобы тем самым те животные могли в будущем попасть в благое перерождение. И это даже может оказаться благой кармой, более благой, чем вегетарианство. 

Плюс отказ от мяса не входит ни в обеты бодхисаттвы, ни в обеты тантры.

----------


## Рэлпей

> У меня не "своя" какая-то версия Махаяны, а самая обыкновенная. Бодхисаттвы могут есть мясо живых существ, если при этом создают с ними кармическую связь, чтобы тем самым те животные могли в будущем попасть в благое перерождение. И это даже может оказаться благой кармой, более благой, чем вегетарианство. 
> 
> Плюс отказ от мяса не входит ни в обеты бодхисаттвы, ни в обеты тантры.


Все перемешалось в нашем доме, если следовать такой логике, с таким же успехом можно совершать убийство, воровство и прочие вещи, чтобы создавать связь с существами. Ньингмапа - не пройдет!  :Smilie:  Если есть путь оправдания убийства существ, то можно найти и другие благовидные вещи для оправдания всех других проступков. Убийством, воровством таким же образом можно создать благую карму??? По аналогии с вашим странным заявлением... Ну, тут конечно переборщили...

Но тут одно но... Это не соответствует ни Махаяне, ни состраданию, ни этапам бодхисаттвы, ваше утверждение, можно прямо говорить не-буддийское. Тот, кто придумал такую неблагую связь кармы через убийство и поедание плоти - совершил ошибку. Тут если следовать вашей логике, благое убивать и поедать трупы других существ. Так как иначе как - не убив мы не сможем съесть их плоть. Значит ваше утверждение полностью оправдывает убийство. Говоря о том, и намекая, на то, что убийство ряди мяса хорошо. А это уже одно из 10 не-благих. Осторожно! Логика упрямая вещь. Тот, кто придумал про связи и карму, данное утверждения, видимо, особо не разбирался ни в сутрах, ни в логике, ни в Дхарме, ни в карме, ни в благом и ни в неблагом.

Есть такая штука, называется карма, любое действие рождает плод. В плане плода здесь уже ошибка. В плане деяния и последствий тоже ошибка. Не может не-благое действие привести к благим результатам. Если думать так что вы связываете карму, то с такими мыслями можно дойти до поедания людей. Это крайнее суждение, которое сделано вопреки закону кармы и благим последствиям.

Да, тут мы с вами действительно дошли до конца века Дхармы... Повторюсь. Обеты Махаяны предполагают отказ от плоти у бодхисаттвы, обеты Крия-тантр тоже. Видимо у нас разная Махаяна и Тантры тоже разные. Видимо мы у разных учителей учились. 

Например, Миларепа однажды сказал, когда ему предложили рыбу в качестве подношения: "Я не ем плоть убитых существ".
Один раз, после много историй, которые были рассказаны о пороках мясоедения, Друкпа Кюнле сказал:

«Говорят, что Будда учил, что неправильно есть: рыбу, свиней и чеснок.

К этому я добавлю, что в общем разделе учений Махаяны, Будда запрещает употребление в пищу любого вида мяса, потому что это ослабляет сострадание и, потому что есть опасность того, что потребление мяса вредно для жизни тех, кто ест его и, возможно, даже это может сделать их психически неполноценными.

В частности, однако, сказано во всех Сутрах и Тантрах, что все существа были нашими родителями. Это то, что можно почувствовать и убедиться в том, что они все были нашими родители от начала до конца времен.

Если мы свалим (в одну кучу) кости всех тех, кто был отцы наши, или тех, что питались молоком, всех тех, кто были нашими матерями заботившимся о нас, то весь 3-ной мир не был бы достаточно большим, чтобы вместить все это.

И если люди были действительно подумали об этом, кто будет в состоянии съесть плоть своих собственных родителей и детей?»

«Люди думают, что этого достаточно, что для Шраваков нет никакого желания плоти и  они воздерживаться от неправильного мяса. И оправдавши себя, обращаются к текстам сутр, таких как:

«Если Шраваки воздерживаются от мяса, которое разрешено, (а именно, 3 чистых вида мяса), то они ведут себя как Девадатта»,
— они едят мясо.

Например, вы бы не сказали:

-  Хочешь ли?

— Эту женщину, которая была проигнорирована тремя сексуальными маньяками — как хороший товар. Так как — это не хорошо!

— О чем это?

— Вкушать мясо, которое было продано (и отвергнуто) на трех рынках?*
Если люди причинно придерживаться слишком буквального смысла и игнорируют смысл учения, поэтому они становятся не правы».

Позже, мясо, как правило, запрещено тем, потому что содержится исключительно в трех направлениях. Это:

два предписания Винаи, а также
общая заповедь Махаяны,

Есть аналогичные высказывания и у буддийских учителей из Ньингмы вашей любимой. 
Кхьенце Ринпоче (Джигме Лингпа*) сказал, что в писаниях он только видел такие запреты, как:

«Я не допускаю, я не позволяю, и я не позволю употребление мяса, я сказал все предписанное сангхе, что это неприлично есть мясо…

Отныне Шраваки не должны есть мясо».
С другой стороны, он сказал, что он никогда не сталкивался со словами Будды говорящим:

«Все поголовье яков и овец, которые должны быть убиты».
Кхьенце Ринпоче также отметил, что сельские жители в своем районе убивают больших и откормленных животных из желания их мяса, и они приносят, внутренности, печень и другие куски мяса, как подношение для лам и медитирующих.

«Увы, эти люди!» — воскликнул он.

«Как щедрые они и какое чистое восприятие у лам должны быть!

Какие они храбрые, будучи в состоянии убить таким образом!

Они не думают, что убийство является серьезным преступлением!

Они думают, что их маленький подарок сделает их много добра и очистить их проступки, и они думают, что ламы смогут освободить существ так же легко, как потянув их железными цепями!

Это совершенно невозможно!

Нагарджуна сказал в своем «Послании к другу» («Suhrllekha»):

«Если бы я сделал пилюлю из пыли с размером с ягоду
Для каждой матери, которая дала мне рождение,
Самой земли действительно бы не хватило».
«Все существа были нашими матерями, но и обычные люди не признают их в качестве таковых, и именно поэтому они способны убить их.

Конечно, мы люди Дхармы не можем есть мясо, и почему? Потому что наши матери и отцы, наши братья и сестры, наши друзья из прошлого, которые были так нам дороги — вот они перед нами, они стали эти измененными и глупыми существами, называемыми животными, которые не знают, что должно быть сделано и что должно быть отклонено!

Они могут иметь рога на головах, они ходятна четырех ногах, но они наши родители и друзья из прошлого! Люди никогда не думаю об этом, делая тюрьму животных в загонах и зданиях;

… само по себе ужасно и когда эти животные, все наши родители, братья, сестры, жены и друзья из прошлого, попали в руки своих палачей, злых, жестоких людей без малейшего следа сострадания, они дрожат от страха, боясь сверх меры при одном взгляде их палачей.

Их глаза наполняются слезами, и они ахают от ужаса.

Они думают про себя:

«Кто поможет мне теперь? Здесь никто не сохранит меня, чтобы отпустить? Я не могу улететь, есть только смерть для меня!»
Они перегружены с ужасом, их страдания страшнее, чем если бы они были на самом краю огненной ямы ада. Их бросают на спину на землю, их глаза выпадают из орбит. И потирая руки с удовлетворением, тесаком мясник вспарывает их животы ножом и без малейшего колебания отправляет их на путь следующей жизни.

Что в этом,  здесь, которое могло бы быть приятно для ламы?

С полным доверием в Гуру Ринпоче, ** я прошу вас со слезами на глазах — все, что вы, кто любит меня, не убивайте даже чтобы сохранить собственную жизнь!" 

Будда сказал в Сутре «Закрытой Осознанности«:

«Те, кто убивают даже одно существо будет кипеть в эфемерном аду — одну промежуточную кальпу.»
В сутрах сказано, что:

сделанные подарки из мяса, алкоголя, яда и оружия создают крайне негативное действие, будь то прямо или косвенно.
Поэтому, вполне неадекватно дарить мясо в качестве подарка. Даже те, кто не знают другую практику должны по крайней мере воздерживаться от мяса столько, сколько они смогут. Пусть эти слова истины сбудутся! »

Смотрим  в Кагью не только Друкпа Кюнле, но Драгоценное Ожерелие Чже Гампопы, смотрим Нагарджуну... Также можно открыть и ознакомиться с такой практикой как практика Зеленой Тары, Авалокитешвары, Содженг Махаяны, где кстати, тоже говориться про отказ от плоти существ у бодхисаттвы )... 

Да, видимо у нас разная Дхарма, и разные учителя...))))

Делаем общий вывод: ваше утверждение не-буддийское, ваше утверждение опасно, ваше утверждение ошибочно, и не согласуется с буддийским, так как оправдывает убийство и, потенциально, другие виды недобродетелей. 

На основе формирования неблагих деяний, как благой кармы для существ в будущем. Черное не станет белым от ваших утверждений, которые не согласуются с учением, обетами и делом будд. Смотрим сутры, там такого нет, ситуация там обратная. 

Откуда такие тщетные намерения? Так что, действительно, ваше учение и понимание отлично от буддийских сутр и тантр. Будды и бодхисаттвы учат правильным путям, учат благу. Они не учат тому что из неблагого или дурных деяний, карм проистекает благое и благие кармы. Искажать Дхарму, таким образом, делая подобные заявления я бы не стал.

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Добрая часть человечества представляет из себя все-таки некрофагов, (поедателей трупов) и даже в некотором смысле некрофилов (любителей трупов, тушек, костей, плоти и чучел), как бы это дико не выглядело в 21 веке.


Не фантазируйте, пожалуйста. Человеку свойственна всеядность (эврифагия, пантофагия, миксофагия). А некрофилия - это вообще-то сексуальная девиация.  :Cool:

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015), Нико (19.03.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2016)

----------


## Рэлпей

> Не фантазируйте, пожалуйста. Человеку свойственна всеядность (эврифагия, пантофагия, миксофагия). А некрофилия - это вообще-то сексуальная девиация.


Кому-то может быть и свойственен каннибализм и всеядность, но йогин не будет есть и пить все что попадя, потому что знает о карме и знает о последствиях. Филия или филос означает любовь и не обязательно имеет сексуальный подтекст, как и в данном случае, хотя среди людей и такое теперь встречается, не только едят животных, но и используют сексуально. Человек самое недоразвитое, дикое и извращенное существо на планете.

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.01.2016)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Человек самое недоразвитое, дикое и извращенное существо на планете.


Ага. Именно поэтому сугубо ваджраянские (см. указанную традицию) учителя *Рэлпея*, ничтоже сумняшеся,   :Smilie:  так и говорят: "Драгоценное человеческое рождение" или "Драгоценное человеческое тело - лодка для преодоления океана сансары"

... Или он сейчас опять заведет разговор: "У нас учителя разные и Дхарма - тоже разная"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> 1) 75% всех животных планеты травоядные, почему Вы опираетесь на 25% хищников? Логичнее наоборот, вообще-то.


А чем логичнее?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Н
> (С растениями такая же парадоксальная штука, - читал у Г.П. Малахова в книге "Очищение организма и правильное питание")


Чувак спалился.

----------

Эдельвейс (21.03.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> P.S. "Веганство" - это и есть сострадание. И говоря _"форум не о веганстве, а о сострадании животным"_ Вы занимаетесь тавтологией и пытаетесь найти оправдание моему наказанию (чтоб это выглядело с виду законно). Что уж там хитрить и изображать законность - баньте сразу, не надо для понта собирать 3 предупреждения.


Веганство - не сострадание. Это попытка мажора быть хорошим, не делая ничего. Хинаяна, короче.  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Кузьмич

> Скажите, а в сосисках, которые все любят, есть мясо-трупы? Я вот этого до конца понять не могу пока что....
> 
> И второе: если у вас, например, есть кошка, вы способны её сделать вегетарианкой?


Съесть кошку и записаться в вегетариане.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не фантазируйте, пожалуйста. Человеку свойственна всеядность (эврифагия, пантофагия, миксофагия). А некрофилия - это вообще-то сексуальная девиация.


Как хорошо, что кто-то еще в курсе!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кому-то может быть и свойственен каннибализм и всеядность, но йогин не будет есть и пить все что попадя, потому что знает о карме и знает о последствиях. Филия или филос означает любовь и не обязательно имеет сексуальный подтекст, как и в данном случае, хотя среди людей и такое теперь встречается, не только едят животных, но и используют сексуально. Человек самое недоразвитое, дикое и извращенное существо на планете.


Я очень удивляюсь, как такое недоразвитое и дикое существо смеет ставить другим оценки... :EEK!:

----------


## Aion

> Кому-то может быть и свойственен каннибализм и всеядность, но йогин не будет есть и пить все что попадя, потому что знает о карме и знает о последствиях.


Не все - йогины. Речь шла о людях как виде. 


> Филия или филос означает любовь и не обязательно имеет сексуальный подтекст, как и в данном случае, хотя среди людей и такое теперь встречается, не только едят животных, но и используют сексуально. Человек самое недоразвитое, дикое и извращенное существо на планете.


Людей надо стараться любить и не проецировать на них всякие извращения. Тогда и с кармой всё будет в порядке, и со здоровьем.

----------


## Рэлпей

> Ага. Именно поэтому сугубо ваджраянские (см. указанную традицию) учителя *Рэлпея*, ничтоже сумняшеся,   так и говорят: "Драгоценное человеческое рождение" или "Драгоценное человеческое тело - лодка для преодоления океана сансары"
> 
> ... Или он сейчас опять заведет разговор: "У нас учителя разные и Дхарма - тоже разная"?


Ну хотя бы следовало бы подумать над темой того: "почему будды и бодхисаттвы приходят в мир, раз люди такие добрые, любящие, сострадательные и развитые?"

 Тогда бы по факту в этом не было бы никакого смысла. Если бы люди обладали бы всеми качествами развитых существ, они бы хотя бы не приносили столько страданий себеподобным, не говоря уже про животных и других.

Тело и жизнь других существ также драгоценна, как и ваша собственная, эту тему можно увидеть как в сутрах так и в тантрах. Любая жизнь драгоценна. Сохранение жизни благо, сохранение отношений между существами тоже благо (когда их не убивают ради пищи или кулинарных изысков).

Меня удивляет в людях, то что они себя называют буддистами, ваджраянцами, но при этом не гнушаются скушать друга от голода. Неужели вы думаете, что будда учил тому, что надо есть наших братьев меньших?

В Ваджраяне такого нет. В любой традиции.

Дхарма вероятно одна, просто, возможно, кто-то из нас не знает всех тем, не изучил, не работал над ними, не понял или недоучил.

Ну, а что касается тн ( или себя называемых) "ваджраянцев" и практики Ваджраяны, то думаю, как сказано в самих тантрах она начинается, как раз для людей с высокими умственными способностями, с натуральной бодхичиттой ( на уровне практики бодхисаттв) и минимумом омрачений. А не потому, что кто-то решил, что вот, он тантрист и может практиковать. Ведь одного желания и гордости с духовным эгоизмом будет недостаточно. Особенно когда дело коснется запутанных или противоречивых мест тантр. Что тогда грозит этим путникам выдающим черное за белое и желаемое за правду?..

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ну хотя бы следовало бы подумать над темой того: "почему будды и бодхисаттвы приходят в мир, раз люди такие добрые, любящие, сострадательные и развитые?"


Для того, чтобы указать людям на уже(!) имеющуюся у них природу будды, а также дать наставления по ее обнаружению и развитию. Так ведь? А отнюдь не потому, что "человек самое дикое и извращенное существо".

Постулируется, что только в теле человека благоприятнее всего практиковать драгоценную Дхарму. Это не я сказал. Адские существа, нараки, непрерывно страдают от боли, им некогда. Голодные духи, прета, поглощены нехваткой, голодом. Животные погружены в тупость и неведение. Асуры заняты сражениями, подозрительностью и ревностью. Дэва - наслаждениями и рассеянным благостным состоянием.

Так что человек - как раз-таки находится в предпочтительном состоянии.

----------


## Рэлпей

> Для того, чтобы указать людям на уже(!) имеющуюся у них природу будды, а также дать наставления по ее обнаружению и развитию. Так ведь? А отнюдь не потому, что "человек самое дикое и извращенное существо".
> 
> Постулируется, что только в теле человека благоприятнее всего практиковать драгоценную Дхарму. Это не я сказал. Адские существа, нараки, непрерывно страдают от боли, им некогда. Голодные духи, прета, поглощены нехваткой, голодом. Животные погружены в тупость и неведение. Асуры заняты сражениями, подозрительностью и ревностью. Дэва - наслаждениями и рассеянным благостным состоянием.
> 
> Так что человек - как раз-таки находится в предпочтительном состоянии.


Есть еще и такая штука как горящий дом и карма. Будды не могут избавить от этого просто так дав наставления в приемлемом и удобоваримом виде. Чтобы понимать что к чему, повторюсь надо проанализировать эту тему досконально, что и зачем. Просто говорить - а вот она природа. Дык вы же алмазную сутру, посмотрите, там такое есть, что нет природы. На что тогда указывать? Дзогчен??? Нет тут он не пройдет. Искусственные понятия, искусственный субстрат для объяснений практики. Лучше все настоящее, чем бутафория и иллюзии.

Мы такие какие мы есть, будды приходят чтобы показать нам все возможные варианты. Что касается этого будда выступает не в качестве показующего или указующего на природу. Это не верно. Дзогченовские теории не верны в корне. А скорее как врач. Который предлагает лекарство, лекарь, великий лекарь. Но для того чтобы излчиться мы должны принять свое нынешнее тяжелое состояние, болезненное и ограниченное. А не утверждать обратное, будьто мы уже в нирване и полном ясном свете в слиянии метода и мудрости. Куда там! Будем реалистами для начала, а не мечтателями. Для того, чтобы понять сансару, мы должны понять, что страдаем и ну что-то как-то уж нужно с этим делать.

 Быть как животное или как голодный дух, все время есть все что нипопадя или утверждать что проблем нет, путь неверный.

Мы говорим с вами о разных вещах. Я лишь сказал о том, что формально люди не-люди, согласно утверждению моего учителя, согласно некоторым сутрам.

Благое и здоровое состояние человека, будды или арьи, архата или бодхисаттвы, это по идее часть пути или то, к чему мы должны прийти. А не данность, которая с нами от рождения от отца и матери.

Люди в своем нынешнем состоянии напоминают больше животных (насекомых муравьев) и обитателей ада, голодных духов, но вряд ли людей.

У будды есть такие слова из сутр: "Если понимать мое учение буквально, то можно понять его неправильно"... Хехехе, а вы еще говорите, ваджраяна, куда там, там куда все более запутанно и опасно для ума и тела.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> На что тогда указывать? Дзогчен??? Нет тут он не пройдет. Искусственные понятия, искусственный субстрат для объяснений практики. Лучше все настоящее, чем бутафория и иллюзии.





> Дзогченовские теории не верны в корне.


Ясно. Спасибо за дискуссию. Вопросов больше не имею.

----------


## Рэлпей

> Ясно. Спасибо за дискуссию. Вопросов больше не имею.


Да, тут забавно получилось. Особенно напоминает разговор глухого с немым. Особенно когда игнорируются явные факты и состояние дел.

И очень напоминает один советский анекдот.

Девочку отправили в магазин.
Продавщица спрашивает
-Девочка тебе чего?
-Мама сказала сметаны
-Ну сколько литров?
-Мама сказала сметаны
Продавщица положила сметаны.
-Девочка, а где же деньги?
-Мама сказала в бидоне.

----------


## Алик

"Зоологам удалось выяснить причину наличия у кошек вертикальных, а не горизонтальных зрачков. Также было вынесено предположение, почему у крупных кошачьих хищников, наподобие львов и тигров, зрачки круглые.
По мнению ученых, форма зрачка животного является показателем его экологической специализации – вертикальные зрачки у хищников (включая домашних кошек), охотящихся из засады, горизонтальными зрачками обладают травоядные, тогда как круглые – у охотников-"спринтеров" и собирателей....
Группой ученых из Калифорнийского университета в Беркли во главе с Мартином Бэнксом была раскрыта связь между экологической нишей, занимаемой определенным животным, и формой зрачков. Это помог выяснить анализ изменения поля зрения и других показателей у виртуальных версий млекопитающих десятков видов. В результате полученных данных стало известно, все животные получили характерную для них форму зрачка в результате приспособления их зрения к жизни в определенной занимаемой ими экологической среде и нише.
Что касается кошек, то по расчетам доктора Бэнкса, вертикальные зрачки у них появились для возможности проводить максимально точную оценку расстояния до жертвы и рассчитывать силу прыжка. При этом такое зрение характерно лишь для засадных хищников небольшого роста – не выше 42 см от земли до плеча."http://www.33cats.ru/news/item/1210-pochemu-u-koshek-vertikalnye-zrachki.html
Так что люди даже по форме зрачков не подходят на роль вегетарианцев ).

----------

Aion (11.01.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2016)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Веганство - не сострадание. Это попытка мажора быть хорошим, не делая ничего. Хинаяна, короче. ).


Три человека таскают кирпичи.
- Что ты делаешь? - спросили первого.
- Таскаю кирпичи.
- А что делаешь ты? - спросили другого.
- Зарабатываю деньги.
- А что ты делаешь? - спросили третьего.
- Я строю храм!
----
_"Вы видите во мне лишь то что хотите видеть, а не то, что есть на самом деле." (А. С. Пушкин)_



"Не делать ничего" в мире, где это делать наставлены по умолчанию все - это в данном случае ненасилие, ахимса, деяние. (И это даже не говоря о том, что я распространяю в интернете материалы, которые в итоге делают людей вегетарианцами. А это тысячи спасённых от страданий животных. А Вы говорите...)

А также: http://veggy.gip-gip.com/t8-topic#18

----------


## Джон Доу

> По мнению ученых ... форма зрачка животного является показателем его экологической специализации – вертикальные зрачки у хищников (включая домашних кошек), охотящихся из засады, горизонтальными зрачками обладают травоядные, тогда как круглые – у охотников...







> Так что люди даже по форме зрачков не подходят на роль вегетарианцев ).


ЛикБез: http://veggy.gip-gip.com/t31-topic#59

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> По мнению ученых, форма зрачка животного является показателем его экологической специализации – вертикальные зрачки у хищников (включая домашних кошек), охотящихся из засады, горизонтальными зрачками обладают травоядные, тогда как *круглые – у* охотников-"спринтеров" и *собирателей*....
> 
> Так что люди даже по форме зрачков не подходят на роль вегетарианцев ).


Подходят. Собиратели это тоже вегетарианцы.  :Smilie:

----------


## ПавелПас

Вижу что есть 2 полюса "или охотник, или веган", но никто из крайних полюсов не прав. Предкам людей поначалу не свойственно было убивать животных, но всегда было свойственно есть мясное. Парадокс решается тем, что хищники типа львов оставляли не съеденным костный мозг, который первобытные люди очень даже легко выколачивали из костей. После появления огня варить трупное варево на костях тоже было нормой. Так что люди были мясоедами, но при этом одновременно некоторое время могли оставаться миролюбивыми собирателями, проходившими десятки километров по саваннам в поисках сочных косточек.

Поедание тухляка и жертв пожарищ - отдельная тема. Разорение птичьих гнёзд - тоже.

----------

